# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Linjastosuunnittelua

## Razer

Tampereen joukkoliikenne on kokemassa suuria muutosten tuulia. Runkolinjoja vahvistetaan ja heikommat linjat karsitaan, aikataulut porrastetaan ja selkiytetään sekä palvelutasoa pyritään korottamaan, kun vuoroväli koetaan kävelymatkaa merkittävämmäksi kynnykseksi.

Nyt reittisuunnittelu on siis muotia. Linjojen päiden pyörittely aikataulujen porrastamiseksi, heiluripäiden tasapainottamiseksi ja kokonaisuuden yksinkertaistamiseksi on kuin huoliteltua timantin hiomista. Olemme saaneet vuosien mittaan todeta, kuinka monia eri vaihtoehtoja linjaston järjestämiseksi jo Tampereen kokoinen kaupunki tarjoaa. Epun kehotuksesta olenkin nyt alustanut uuden keskustelun aiheesta kiinnostuneille. Ideointi ja kommentointi on suotavaa.

Tavoitteena voisi olla sen optimilinjaston löytäminen

----------


## Razer

T&#228;ss&#228; ensimm&#228;inen oma ehdotukseni:
L&#228;nsi-Tampereen malli, osa I

Ennen vuoden vaihtumista oli viel&#228; suunnitteilla entist&#228; tehokkaampi linja 22, joka olisi ajanut Tesoman kautta ja ajanut ruuhkissa paikoin jopa viiden minuutin v&#228;lein. En miss&#228;&#228;n nimess&#228; tuomitse t&#228;t&#228; vahvistustaktiikkaa, vaikka sen vaikutus Lamminp&#228;&#228;n liikenteeseen olisikin ollut tyrm&#228;&#228;v&#228;. Suosittelenkin sit&#228; viel&#228; hauduteltavan mahdollisia uusia, parempia tilaisuuksia silm&#228;ll&#228; pit&#228;en. Toteutinkin t&#228;m&#228;n suunnitelmani juuri mahti-22 mieless&#228;ni. Ohessa olennaisimmat muutokset esitt&#228;v&#228; kuva tilanteesta, josta l&#228;hdin liikkeelle:



T&#228;m&#228; malli on suurilta osin riippuvainen Kalkun seudun tulevaisuudesta. Likolammen metsiin rakennetaan uusia taloja, ja jos Raholan Korvenkadulta j&#228;rjestett&#228;isiin yhteys Kalkkuun, olisi n&#228;iden kaupunginosien tarjonnan yhten&#228;ist&#228;mist&#228; mielest&#228;ni vakavasti harkittava.

T&#228;m&#228;n runkolinjan rooliin sopisi mielest&#228;ni parhaiten linja 15, joka n&#228;in ollen ajaisi heilurina Kaukaj&#228;rvelt&#228; 15 minuutin v&#228;lein Kalkkuun. T&#228;ll&#246;in vapaaksi j&#228;&#228;v&#228;lle Kaarilan osuudelle sijoitin Linnainmaan ja Takahuhdin linjan 29. Olisiko sitten p&#228;&#228;tteeksi soveliaampi Kaarilan aukio vai kenties L&#228;nsitori?

Lamminp&#228;&#228;n olen kartassa ratkaissut rengasreitill&#228;, jota linjalla 28 ajettaisiin puolen tunnin v&#228;lein. Id&#228;npuoleista Keskustori – Nurmi osuutta voisi ajaa ruuhka-aikana nykyiseen malliin kaksi lis&#228;vuoroa. Toteutuksen edellytyksen&#228; on toki yhteistariffin nykyist&#228; tehokkaampi hy&#246;dynt&#228;minen.

Linja 13 Ikuri – Hermia
vuorov&#228;lit: 15 min/30 min
Linja 15 Kalkku – Kaukaj&#228;rvi
vuorov&#228;lit: 15 min/20 min
Linja 22 Haukiluoma – Annala
vuorov&#228;lit: 10 min/15 min/20 min
Linja 28 Lamminp&#228;&#228; – Nurmi
vuorov&#228;lit: 30 min
Linja 29 Kaarila - Linnainmaa
vuorov&#228;lit: 20 min/30 min


L&#228;nsi-Tampereen malli, osa II

Edell&#228; esitetyss&#228; suunnitelmassa ei ollenkaan otettu huomioon tilannetta id&#228;ss&#228;. Kuitenkin, jos l&#228;nness&#228; runkolinjoja vahvistettaisiin, pit&#228;isi mielest&#228;ni sama tehd&#228; my&#246;s muualla. T&#228;ll&#246;in olisi suotavaa yhten&#228;ist&#228;&#228; ja selkiytt&#228;&#228; Atalan palvelu, jolloin linjan 18 tarjonta kohoaisi jopa 4 autoon tunnissa.



Jos kuitenkin edellisen suunnitelman linja 29 ajaisi t&#228;ll&#246;in Kissanmaan l&#228;pi vain kahdenkymmenen minuutin v&#228;lein ilman linjan 19 tukea, kapasiteetti alueella tuskin riitt&#228;isi. Linjan 29 Kaarilan osuus olisi siis t&#228;ll&#246;in korvattava jollain muulla linjalla, jotta vuorov&#228;lin tihent&#228;minen olisi toteutettavissa. Soveltuisiko t&#228;h&#228;n Kaarilan rooliin sittenkin paremmin Vehmaisten linja 17?

T&#228;ss&#228; olisi sitten l&#228;nnen lopullinen tilanne, jossa 29 on korvattu linjalla 17, jotta my&#246;s id&#228;n puoleisesta liikenteest&#228; saisi mahdollisimman toimivan:



Linja 17 Vehmainen – L&#228;nsitori
vuorov&#228;lit: 20 min/30 min
Linja 18 Atala – Pyynikintori
vuorov&#228;lit: 15 min/20 min
Linja 29 Linnainmaa – Keskustori
vuorov&#228;lit: 15 min/20 min

Uskon tuotokseni olevan jo t&#228;ysin kilpailukykyinen ehdotus, mutta jotkin asiat toki saattavat ontua. Olen kuitenkin pyrkinyt toteuttamaan liikenteen mahdollisimman v&#228;hin, mutta vahvoin linjoin, mik&#228; Tampereella nyt olisi mielest&#228;ni juuri t&#228;rkeint&#228;.

----------


## Eppu

Mielestäni ensi talven tilanne on jo hyvin merkittävä askel eteenpäin myös linjastollisesti.

Suunnitelmasi eivät välttämättä ole huonoja ollenkaan. Mutta länsipuolen pitkäaikaisena asukkina muutamasta kohdasta olen eri mieltä. Kalkun ja Tesoman välinen yhteys on hyvin tärkeä, ja sen unohdit tyystin. Lisäksi Kaarilaan päättyvä linja vaikuttaa tuovan jonkin verran päällekkäisyyttä, vaikka reitit kauempaa lännestä suoristuisivatkin.

Sitten on vielä se Heinämiehentie. Oli suuri ihme, että 26 saatiin nyt jatkettua Haukiluomaan. Sen verran kovaa vastustus oli tuon kadun varren asukkailta.  Järeästi liikennöivä linja ei sen suhteen taida olla ainakaan vielä kovin todennäköinen ratkaisu. Ja miksi sellainen tulisi - mielestäni ensi talven ratkaisu on erittäin tasapainoinen ja järkevä, kun Lamminpäätä ei unohdettu. 

Se, mitä länteen kaivattaisin on kunnollinen poikittaislinja - joka ehkäpä liikennöisi kuntarajojen yli. Vaikkapa Lielahti - Lamminpää - Tesoma - Kalkku - Nokia. Ensi talvena voimaan astuviin reitteihin sen sijaan en haluaisi kajota vähään aikaan - lukuun ottamatta ykkösen siirtoa Kalkunvuorenkadulle.

Kirjoittelen tähän viestiketjuun vielä...  :Wink:

----------


## Razer

> Kalkun ja Tesoman välinen yhteys on hyvin tärkeä, ja sen unohdit tyystin. Lisäksi Kaarilaan päättyvä linja vaikuttaa tuovan jonkin verran päällekkäisyyttä, vaikka reitit kauempaa lännestä suoristuisivatkin.


En minä sitä nyt täysin unohtanut, mutta mainitsematta jätin kylläkin. Yritin vain pääasiallisesti luoda tiheästi liikennöiviä linjoja. Ja mikäli tuo Mustavuoren maasto todella kansoittuu, tämä olisi mielestäni ehdottomasti toimivin ratkaisu ajatellen keskustaan suuntautuvaa matkustusta. Tällöin vain vääjäämättä Kaarilan alue jää ilman runkolinjaa. Voisi toki miettiä tuon 17 jatkamista Tesomankatua aina Kalkkuun asti, mutta se todennäköisesti toisi vain lisäkustannuksia pituutensa vuoksi.




> Se, mitä länteen kaivattaisin on kunnollinen poikittaislinja - joka ehkäpä liikennöisi kuntarajojen yli. Vaikkapa Lielahti - Lamminpää - Tesoma - Kalkku - Nokia.


Mielenkiintoista. Tuon toteutus saattaisi toki teoriassa toimiakin, mutta tässä kohdin en ole mikään käytännön ekspertti, joten en uskalla enempää kommentoida. Hyvä, jos joku sitä lähtee kehittämään (Vaikka jo tässä foorumissa).

Todellakin toivoisin, jos tänne muutkin lähettäisivät ehdotuksiaan ja kommenttejaan. Toteutustapoja on niin monia, ettei niitä kaikkia ehdi yksin ajattelemaan. Kun on monia ehdotuksia, on myös todennäköisempää löytää se paras ratkaisu.

----------


## Eppu

Lähitulevaisuudessa rakennettavat uudet asuin- ja työpaikka-alueet aiheuttanevat myös muutoksia reittiverkostossa. Merkittävimpiä suunnittelu- ja rakennuskohteita ovat tällä hetkellä Vuoreksen lisäksi esim. Hervantajärvi ja Lielahdessa sijaitseva M-Realin alue.

Vuoreksen osalta voi vain todeta, että sinne tarvittaisiin enemmän kuin yksi linja. Uudesta runkolinjasta (31?) tulee varmasti melko tiheästi liikennöity, mutta ongelmana on Ruskontien varren kaavoitus. Asutus lopulta jakaantuu Vuoreksen keskustasta molempiin suuntiin, eikä runkolinjalla kuitenkaan voi hoitaa näitä molempia. Tähän olen ideoinut sellaista ratkaisua, että linja 50 voisi kulkea myös Vuoreksen kautta. Tälläkin hetkellä se kulkee Höytämön päässä kahta reittiä. Tätä voisi hyödyntää laajemmin - ottaen huomioon senkin asian, että myös Siivikkala laajentuu ja kasvaa lähivuosina:

50A Höytämö - Vuores - Keskustori - Siivikkala
50B Höytämö - Multisilta - Keskustori - Siivikkala

Vuoreksen kohdalla sellainenkin idea minulla on ollut, että nykyinen linja 3 voisi jatkua Lahdesjärveltä Vuoreksen kautta Hervantaan ja Hermiaan (jolloin mainitun runkolinjan ei tarvitse tätä yhteyttä hoitaa). 

Hervantajärven uuden asuinalueen joukkoliikennetarpeen taas voi hoitaa yksinkertaisesti jakamalla linja 30 kahtia. Nämä kaksi linjaa voisi sitten liikennöidä (esim.) ruuhkissa vartin välein, jolloin yhteisellä osuudella vuoroväli olisi 7,5 minuuttia.

Lielahden uudesta asuinalueesta taas ei välttämättä tule kovin isoa. Tämän alueen liikenteen voisi hoitaa seuraavasti:

3 TAYS - Petsamo - Keskustori - Lielahti
(8 Hermia - Vuores - Hatanpää - Pyynikintori)

Tarvitaan siis uusi (mutta jo kauan suunniteltu) katuyhteys Petsamosta Kuntokadulle. Tämä uusi linja 8 voi hoitaa mainitut yhteydet Vuoreksen ja Hervannan välillä ym.

Muistaakseni TKL on jossain vaiheessa suunnitellut lisäliikennettä kolmoselle mikäli katuyhteys TAYSiin toteutuu, joten tässäkin on miettimisen aihetta Lielahden suhteen. Toisaalta näiden uusien alueiden suunnittelu on vielä niin alkuvaiheessa, että on vaikea sanoa millaisia ja minkä kokoisia niistä lopulta muodostuu.

Poikittaisliikenteen kehittämisideoita minulta löytyy myös, mutta ehkä niistä myöhemmin...

----------


## ultrix

Katson nykyisen linjastouudistuksen olevan varsin kattavan, enkä näe tarvetta muuttaa sitä säteittäisten yhteyksiensä suhteen ainakaan tällä vuosikymmenellä Vuoresta lukuunottamatta.

Vuoreksesta vielä sen verran, että linjan 65 linjausta tulisi Vuoreksen rakentuessa muuttaa Vuoreksen puistokatua kulkevaksi eli Särkijärven sillan ylittäväksi. Tämä on jo seudullisessa joukkoliikennesuunnitelmassa. Lielahden uutta asuinaluetta voisi palvella ennen mahdollisen pikaraitiotien tuloa tosiaan jokin vähäliikenteisempi linja kuten 3. 

Pikaratikan tullessa sekä tämä, että 16:n länsipää voitaisiin korvata asiakkaita Niemen ja Lintulammen asuinalueilta keräävällä pikaratikan kanssa synkronisoidulla liityntälinjalla, numeroksi perinteikäs 14 (Lentävänniemi - Lielahden terminaali - Tesoma), reitiksi soveltaen 16:n nykyreittiä Lielahden kauppakeskukselle, josta 27:n reittiä Lielahden asemalle, täältä käännös heti oikealle Vaitinaronkadulle ja vielä Pispalan valtatielle ja nykyistä 26:n reittiä (tai 25:n reittiä Kaarilan kautta koukaten) Tesomalle. Tesomalta linjaa voisi jatkaa Kalkkuun.

Itse asiassa tämän linjan 14 toteuttaminen voisi olla jo nykytilanteessa ihan järkevää kokopäiväisenä poikittaislinjana (vuoroväli 30 tai 60 min). Poikittaisliikenteen tarve lähempänä Ylöjärven rajaa rajoittuu lähinnä mummojen hautuumaakävelyihin ja asiointiin Lielahden puolella, joten työssäkäyntiä varten eteläkautta toteutettava poikittaislinja olisi parempi. Sekä Lielahden että Tesoman työssäkäyntialueet ja vaihtopysäkit (Nokialle, Ylöjärvelle, Siivikkalaan ja Länsi-Tampereen kaupunginosiin) matkan varrella ovat paljon paremmin saavutettavissa näin, kuin nykyisellä linjauksella.

Piirrän oman, vuotta 2020 kuvaavan visioni myöhemmin, jossa havainnollistan ajatuksiani Länsi-Tampereen liityntäliikenteestä pikaraitiotien toteutuessa.

----------


## Razer

> Piirrän oman, vuotta 2020 kuvaavan visioni myöhemmin, jossa havainnollistan ajatuksiani Länsi-Tampereen liityntäliikenteestä pikaraitiotien toteutuessa.


Teepä se, tuo oli kovin epäselvää kerrontaa. Taidan kommentoida vasta täysin ymmärrettyä suunnitelmasi.

----------


## Razer

Hervannan malli I

T&#228;ss&#228; pohjustuksena kuva siit&#228;, milt&#228; Hervannan linjat n&#228;ill&#228; n&#228;kymin tulisivat n&#228;ytt&#228;m&#228;&#228;n muutaman vuoden kuluttua, kun Vuores on saatu rakennettua:



Nykyiseen liikenteeseen toivoisin yhteytt&#228; my&#246;s Hervannasta Keskustorin l&#228;nsipuolelle. T&#228;ss&#228; kuvassa se on toteutettu linjalla 39, mutta miten Keskustan p&#228;&#228;tteet olisi paras sijoittaa? Olisiko Hervannan linjoista heilureiksi?

Kuvassa toteutus on muutenkin yksinkertaista: 23 ja 39 liikenn&#246;iv&#228;t Vuorekseen porrastetusti eri puolin Hervantaa. Loput linjat s&#228;ilyisiv&#228;t ennallaan. Suurempiin muutoksiin on toki t&#228;ydet mahdollisuudet, mutta itse en viel&#228; ole asiaa tarpeeksi ehtinyt mietti&#228;.

Mutta mit&#228; Hervannan liikenteelle todella pit&#228;isi tehd&#228;? Vuores tulee n&#228;yttelem&#228;&#228;n t&#228;rke&#228;&#228; roolia Hervannan reittej&#228; suunniteltaessa.




> 8 Hermia - Vuores - Hatanp&#228;&#228; - Pyynikintori ja Hervantaj&#228;rven uuden asuinalueen joukkoliikennetarpeen taas voi hoitaa yksinkertaisesti jakamalla linja 30 kahtia.


Olisivatko t&#228;ll&#228;iset toimintaperiaatteet todella k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;llisi&#228;? Mik&#228; olisi paras kokonaisratkaisu? Vuoreksen toteutus on viel&#228; niin avoin, ett&#228; keskustelua aiheesta todella tarvitaan. Tulen lis&#228;&#228;m&#228;&#228;n t&#228;nne grafiikkaa ja esittely&#228; itse Vuoreksen liikenteest&#228; viel&#228; t&#228;n&#228;&#228;n iltap&#228;iv&#228;iv&#228;ll&#228;, mutta kuten sanoin, tilanne on yh&#228; t&#228;ysin avoin...

----------


## Razer

Vuoreksen uusi kaupunginosa tulee ennakkotietojen mukaan kattamaan lähes Hervannan kokoisen asukasmäärän. Tämä toki tarkoittaa myös uusien suunnitelmien laatimista kasvava kaupunki silmällä pitäen. Tällä hetkellä yksikään Tampereen liikenteen linjoista ei aja Vuoreksen ohi, mutta jo lähitulevaisuudessa tarvetta olisi jopa useammalle. Miltä tämä linjasto sitten käytännössä tulisi näyttämään?

Vuoreksen malli I

Vuorekseen suunnitellaan yleisesti reittejä Hervannasta ja Keskustasta. Tämä vaatii Särkijärven ylittävää siltaa ja mahdollisia uudelleenjärjestelyjä Hervannan liikenteessä. Toimintamalleja on jo esitetty useita, ja tässäpä niistä muutamia esittävä kuva:


Musta: Vuoreksen peruspikalinja (yleisesti 31)
Harmaa: Linjan 3 hyödyntäminen Hermia-Vuores -yhteytenä (Epun 8)
Violetti: Linjojen 23 ja 39 hyödyntäminen Hervanta-Vuores -yhteytenä
Sininen: Mahdollisia reittivaihtoehtoja

Todellakin, linjan 3 reitin jatkaminen aina Hermiaan asti tarjoaisi Vuoreksesta yhteyden Hermiaan. Mutta käsittääkseni tämä samainen yhteys olisi toteutettavissa myös seudullisella liikenteellä Lempäälästä, joten ehkä Hervannan linjojen Vuorekseen jatkaminen olisi kuitenkin se parempi vaihtoehto.

P.S. Jos jollakulla on parempaa tietoa Vuoreksen tielinjauksista, ottaisin sen mielelläni vastaan.

----------


## Ozzy

Hienoja visioita ja tekijöilleen kiitokset, mutta onkos ihan tosissaan mietitty sitä, kukas Pirkanmaan raharikkaista tosissaan sinne Vuorekseen muuttaisi (tulee kaavoituksen jälkeen lapsiperheiden lähiö) ; yhtälailla ja runsaasti enämpikin ihan täyden arpaonnen varassa on Kuljun moottoritien eteläpäässä tuo Marjamäen Ideapark; alkuinnostuksen jälkeen tuosta tulee kävijämääriltään ehkä parhaassa tapauksessa Linnatuuleen verrattava rysä, kuka Mansesta ajaa 17 km sivu kauppaan? ; kannattaako suunnitella hirveästi, ennenkuin totuus paljastuu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jufo

Mä olen mietiskellyt eräänlaista Jokerilinjaa Tampereelle pääkaupunkiseudun malliin ja yksi vaihtoehto olisi nopea yhteys Länsi-Tampereen ja Hervannan välillä ilman, että on pakko kulkea keskustan kautta. Myös TKL tutki tällaista linjaa aikoinaan ja se oli suunnitelmissa numeroitu 29:ksi mutta koska tämä numero on jo käytössä niin olkoon linjan numero sitten 9. 

Idea lyhyesti: Hervannasta Kekkosentietä Länsi-Tampereelle, jossa linja haarautuu kahteen osaan: 9T Tesomalle ja 9L Lielahden kautta Haukiluomaan ja Kalkkuun. Piirsin oheisen kartan havainnollistamaan linjan reittiä ja siihen on merkitty myös tärkeimmät vaihtopysäkit/kohteet: 

Kuvalinkki

Huomatkaa, että linja tarjoaisi samalla poikittaisyhteyden Lielahden ja Haukiluoman välillä ja siten korvaisi lopetettavaa linjaa 14.

Väsäsin linjalle myös aikataulun. Oletin että kummallekin haaralle riittää 45 min ajoaika, joten ruuhka-aikana linjaa voitaisiin ajaa 4 autolla (kumpaankin haaraan 45 min välein ja Hervantaan 20/25 min välein). Keskipäivällä kumpaakin haaraa ajettaisiin yhdellä autolla (Hervantaan 45 min välein):



```
9L  KALKUSTA

06| 30
07| 15
08| 00  45
09| 30
10|
11| 00
12| 30
13|
14| 00  45
15| 30
16| 15
17| 00  45

9T  TESOMALTA

06| 50
07| 35
08| 20
09| 05
10| 15
11| 45
12|
13| 15
14| 25
15| 10  55
16| 40
17| 25

9L, 9T	HERMIASTA

06| 50T
07| 15L 35T
08| 00L 20T 45L
09| 30T
10| 15L
11| 00T 45L
12| 30T
13| 15L 40T
14| 00L 25T 45L
15| 10T 30L 55T
16| 15L 40T
17| 00L 25T 45L
18| 10T

L = Linja 9L
T = Linja 9T
```

Antakaa kommentteja!

----------


## ultrix

Tuollainen "ysilinja" olisi ollut lukiomatkojani varten erittäin hyvä ratkaisu, vaikka olisikin tullut kaksi vaihtoa. (Lintulampi-Lielahti-Hakametsä-Messukylän lukio)

Kehittäisin tuota vielä niin, että linja olisikin seudullinen Ylöjärvi-TAYS/AMK-Hervanta, sulkematta tietenkään tuota TKL-vaihtoehtoa pois.

----------


## Razer

En ole kertaakaan ajatellut moista pikalinjaa, mutta idea siinä on kyllä selkeä. En kuitenkaan usko, että nuo reitit olisivat sellaisinaan toimivin ratkaisu, ja ideaa olisi kehitettävä hieman lisää.

Ensinnäkin tuo haarautuminen ei ole kovin suotavaa. Jos minulta kysytään, niin tuon Kalkun haaran voisi kääntää Ylöjärvelle, kuten ultrix tässä jo mainitsikin. Esitän pian aiheesta omaa grafiikkaa...

----------


## Razer

Lähdin muuttamaan 'jokeria' oikeastaan täysin seudulliseksi. Kuten varmasti täälläkin jo tiedetään, sekä Ylöjärveltä että Nokialta olisi hyvä olla toimiva, vaihdoton yhteys Hervantaan. Nokialta tätä kylläkin hoidetaan jo linjalla 65, mutta tässä 'jokerissa' olisi myös mahdollisuuksia tuohon paljon toivottuun lännen poikittaisyhteyteen.



9Y: Soppeenmäki - Käyräkuja - Lamminpää - Lielahti - TAYS - Hermia
9N: Nokia - Kalkku - Tesoma - Lielahti - TAYS - Hermia
(Kuvassa linjan 9N reitistä osa sinisellä älyttyäni poikittaisyhteyden vasta myöhemmin)



Kuvassa esitetty myös mahdollinen Kissanmaan läpiajo.



Tällöin Ylöjärveltä olisi suorat yhteydet sekä Taysille että Hervantaan ja Nokialta ja Kalkusta myös Tesomalle ja Lielahteen (poikittaisyhteys). Jatkokehittely on kai edelleen suositeltavaa, mutta eiköhän tästä jo ymmärrä, minkälainen suuridea tästä 'jokerista' on jo kehitelty.

----------


## Multsun poika

Olen samaa mieltä kuin Eppu siitä, että ensi talven linjasto on syytä pitää jonkin aikaa ennallaan. Poikkeuksena tosiaan tuo Kalkunvuoren oikaisu ykkösellä.
Keskusta-Vuores runkolinjan laittaisin nopeimmalle reitille, joka lienee Särkijärven sillan kautta. Hervannan linjoista vetäisin yhden Vuorekseen, esim. 13 voisi olla käytännöllinen. Epäilen, että Sääksjärveltä kulkijoita Vuorekseen (ja Hervantaan) on melko vähän.
Linjojen jakamisia A- ja B-versioihin en kannata. TKL:n linjat ovat parhaimmillaankin harvakseen kulkevia, haaroittaminen vain sekoittaa.
Lielahteen tulevat 4000 uutta asukasta eivät mielestäni tarvitse uutta linjaa. Ohi menee tiheä 16, ja Lentsussa väki vanhenee ja vähenee tasaisesti eli tilaa riittää.

----------


## ultrix

> Ohi menee tiheä 16, ja Lentsussa väki vanhenee ja vähenee tasaisesti eli tilaa riittää.


Linja 16 kiertää aika lailla kaukaa Lielahdenrannan tulevan asuinalueen. Siksi se kaipaisi omaa linjaansa. Piirsin TKL:n linjakartta pohjana ehdotuksen uudelleen henkiinherätetystä linjasta 11, joka menisi alueelle. Katkoviiva tarkoittaa vaihtoehtoista Reuharin linjausta, joka kiertäisi myös Halkoniemenkadun kautta (Lentävänniemen kaupallinen keskus). Katkoviivalinja palvelisi niin lentävänniemeläisiä, reuharilaisia kuin myös rantalielahtelaisia, mutta kävelymatkaa tulisi rantalietsulaisille enemmän kuin varsinaisessa ideassani. Katkoviivalinjan etuna olisi kuitenkin se, että se palvelisi useampia ja toisi linjan myös Reuharinniemen pussinperään.

Eri asia on, toteutetaanko Lielahdenrannan asuinaluetta ennen pikaraitiotietä, koska länsipuolen ruuhkat ovat sen verran pahat että enempi asutus ei tee ainakaan hyvää ruuhkille. Asuinaluetta palvelisi kolme pikaraitiotien pysäkkiä: Lentävänniemi (Halkoniemessä), Niemi (Isoniemenkadun ja Lielahdenkadun risteyksessä, palvelisi useimpia rantalietsulaisia) ja Lintulampi (Lielahden koulua vastapäätä).

----------


## Multsun poika

Lielahden on kaikkienensa sen verran vähäväkinen, ettei se elätä uutta linjaa. Siksi veisin joko linjan 16 tai 27 uuden asuntoalueen kautta, jolloin nämä linjat vahvistuisivat. Lentsun linjaa koukkaus viivästyttäisi jokusella minuutilla, mutta toisaalta linjaa voitaisiin nopeuttaa ajamalla se suoraan Lielahdenkatua Lentävänniemeen.
Jos taas 27 vuoroväli tuntuu harvalta, sille voidaan etsiä uusi pari itäpuolelta. Kandidaatteina voisi tulla kysymykseen esim. 17 tai 12 riippuen siitä halutaanko 15 min väli ruuhkaan vai 20 min väli koko päiväksi.

----------


## Razer

> ensi talven linjasto on syytä pitää ennallaan.


Ensi vuoden linjathan on jo päätetty, eikä tämän foorumin enää pitäisi niihin vaikuttaa. Tarkoitukseni oli enemmänkin avata palsta pidemmän tähtäimen suunnitelmille, jotka huomioisivat mm. kasvavat kaupunginosat ja muut tulevaisuuden muutokset. Itsekin olen erittäin tyytyväinen ensi talven linjoihin, mutta muuttuvassa maailmassa mikään ei tahdo pysyä ennallaan. Aina on jotain, minkä voisi tehdä toisin. Aina on jotain korjattavaa. Esimerkkinä ensi vuoden linja 19, joka on tavallaan kauneusvirhe, joka Atalan ja Haukiluoman porrastetun liikenteen seurauksena jouduttiin järjestämään. Tavoitteena kun on typistää linjavalikoimaa ja vahvistaa näin yksittäisiä linjoja, niin parempiakin ratkaisuja on nähty. Ensi vuosi todellakin toimii sille suunnitellulla linjakartalla, mutta toimisiko se vielä kahden vuoden päästä?




> Linjojen jakamisia A- ja B-versioihin en kannata. Haaroittaminen vain sekoittaa.


Tämähän on ilmiselvää. Siksi tuo Jufon 'jokeri' olikin omituinen, mutta näen siinä kuitenkin potentiaalia seudullisena pikaliikenteenä, ja samalla saisi aikaan tuon Länsi-Tampereen poikittaisyhteyden.




> Lielahteen tulevat 4000 uutta asukasta eivät mielestäni tarvitse uutta linjaa. Ohi menee tiheä 16, ja Lentsussa väki vanhenee ja vähenee tasaisesti eli tilaa riittää.


Tästä olen täysin eri mieltä. Vaikka linjalta 16 asiakaskunta ehkä vähenisikin, se silti kiertää Lielahden rannan liian kaukaa ja koukkauskin olisi epäoikeudenmukaista niemen pään asiakkaille.

----------


## Razer

Esittelen teille nyt ensimmäisen koko linjastoa koskevan muutosvisioni.

Vuores on rakennettu, Lielahti laajentunut ja Mustavuoren ympäristö kuhisee asutuksesta. Paasikiventielle on rakennettu bussikaistat ja tunneli sen päässä alittaa Tampellan uudet kerrostalot. Paunu ja Länsilinjat kilpailevat Connexin kanssa hanakasti liikennöintisopimuksista TKL:ää vastaan. Muutokset viime vuosina ovat olleet rajuja ja tulos on tässä:

Vuores-Hervanta, toimenpiteet:
Linja 39 Vuores => Hervanta => TAYS => Keskustori
Vuores – TAYS –yhteysAmmattikouluyhteydetEtelä-Insinöörinkadun liikenneLinja 33 Vuores => Moottoritie => Pyynikintori
Nopein mahdollinen yhteys Vuoreksesta KeskustaanLinja 30 Pyynikintorille
Yhteys laajalti Hervannasta Keskustan länsipuolelleLinja 3 Vuores => Koivistonkylä => Hatanpää => Petsamo => TAYS
Kiertävä vaihtoehtoreitti



Vuores-Hervanta, linjasto ja vuorovälit
3 Vuores – Hatanpää –Tays
4 * 30 min = 120 min13 Hermia – Lukonmäki – Ikuri
9 * 15 min = 135 min20 Hikivuori – Tays – Keskustori
6 * 15 min = 90 min23 Hervanta – Keskustori
5 * 12 min = 60 min30 Etelä-Hervanta – Pyynikintori
8 * 10 min = 80 min33 Vuores – Pyynikintori
4 * 20 min = 80 min39 Vuores – Tays – Keskustori
4 * 20 min = 80 min
Länsi-Tampere, toimenpiteet
Heinämiehentie avautuu mahtilinjan 22 käyttöön
Korkein mahdollinen palvelutasoKalkku-Raholaa liikennöidään teholinjalla 15Jäljelle jääviä Kaarilaa ja Lamminpäätä palvellaan linjoilla 8 ja 28Linja 1 Härmälä => Lielahti => Reuharinniemi
Korkeatasoinen palvelu Lielahden rantamilleUudet seudulliset moottoritielinjakokeilut 9 ja 14
Pikayhteydet naapurikunnista Taysiin ja HervantaanLännen poikittaisyhteydet (Kalkku – Tesoma – Lielahti)



Länsi-Tampere, linjasto ja vuorovälit
1 Härmälä - Lielahti - Reuharinniemi
5 * 20 min = 100 min8 Ruotula – Kaarila
3 * 30 min = 120 min9 Asuntila - Lielahti - Tays - Hermia14 Nokia - Kalkku - Lielahti - Tays15 Kaukajärvi – Rahola – Kalkku
8 * 15 min = 120 min22 Annala – Tesoma – Haukiluoma
16 autoa, 130 min/kierros28 Nurmi –Lamminpää
4 * 30 min = 120 min (Nurmen päässä 2 lisäautoa)

Muu linjasto:
2 Rauhaniemi - Pyynikintori
6 Tays - Hervanta - Hatanpää
7 Sarankulma - Kaupin sairaala - (UKK)
10 Järvensivu - Pispalanharju
12 Hallila - Keskustori
16 Kiveliö - Lentävänniemi
17 Vehmainen - Keskustori
18 Atala - Pyynikintori
21 Turtola - Tahmela
25 Janka - Pyynikintori
26 Multisilta - Pyynikintori
27 Irjala - Ryydynpohja
29 Linnainmaa - Keskustori

Ja tässä vielä tarkempaa grafiikkaa noista linjoista 7 & 8:



Paljon muutoksia, vahvoja runkolinjoja, laajalti palvelua.

----------


## ultrix

RAIDELIIKENTEEN JA BUSSILIIKENTEEN YHTEISTY&#214; L&#196;NSI-TAMPEREELLA

Uskon, ett&#228; joko pikaraitiotie tai l&#228;hijuna toteutetaan Tampereella etenkin l&#228;ntisen kaupungin ruuhkia purkamaan. Esittelen t&#228;ss&#228; l&#228;hiaikoina muutaman erilaisen linjastovaihtoehdon. T&#228;ss&#228; ensimm&#228;inen:

Ve0: Pikaraitiotie, busseilla nykylinjasto ja poikittaislinja

T&#228;ss&#228; vaihtoehdossa on suurin osa j&#228;tetty ensi syksyn linjaston mukaiseksi. Ainoastaan linjan 13:n reitti on typistetty Ikurintien etel&#228;p&#228;&#228;h&#228;n vanhan p&#228;&#228;tt&#228;rin kohdalle, ja Tamrockiin liikenn&#246;id&#228;&#228;n linjalla Y32 aina Tamrockin ty&#246;vuorojen vaihtoaikaan. My&#246;s linjan 25 reitti on oikaistu Nokiantiet&#228; kulkevaksi. Suurin muutos nykytilanteeseen on pikaraitiotien ohella linja 14 (Kalkku-Reuharinniemi), joka palvelee siis poikittaisliikennett&#228; Tesoman ja Lielahden suuntien v&#228;lill&#228;, sek&#228; pikaraitiotien sy&#246;tt&#246;liikennett&#228;. Pikaraitiotien kanssa p&#228;&#228;llekk&#228;inen linja 16 on porrastettu Lent&#228;v&#228;nniemen p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; pikaraitiotien ja bussilinja 14:n kanssa, jolloin alueelle tulee 7-10 min vuorov&#228;li. L&#228;nsip&#228;&#228;ss&#228;&#228;n linja 14 palvelee Kalkun ja Tesoman seisakkeita liitynt&#228;liikenteess&#228;. Linjan aikataulunv&#228;litasauspaikka on Hyhkyn terminaalissa (Lielahden as.)

Vaihtoehto ei edellyt&#228; raideliikennett&#228;, vaan toimii my&#246;s sellaisenaan.



Kartassa punainen viiva on vuonna 2004 tehdyn reitist&#246;n mukainen pikaraitiotie ja harmaat pallukat sen seisakkeita. Vihre&#228;t linjat ovat sis&#228;isi&#228; linjoja, tummansiniset Yl&#246;j&#228;rven seutulinjoja ja vaaleansiniset Nokian seutulinjoja. Violetti linja on poikittaislinja 14.

----------


## Razer

Hienoa, kun otat huomioon my&#246;s raideliikenteen. Sy&#246;tt&#246;liikennett&#228; olisikin hyv&#228; mietti&#228; jo n&#228;in etuk&#228;teen. N&#228;in toteutettuna, linjan 25 hy&#246;ty j&#228;isi kuitenkin mielest&#228;ni kovin v&#228;h&#228;iseksi. Olenkin ehdottomasti sit&#228; mielt&#228;, ett&#228; linja 1 tulisi t&#228;st&#228; fuusioida linjan 25 kanssa tarjoten vahvempaa palvelua sek&#228; Kalkkuun ett&#228; Raholaan, jolloin n&#228;m&#228; kaksi kaupunginosaa hy&#246;tyisiv&#228;t toinen toisistaan.

Toinen j&#228;rjestely, mik&#228; suunnitelmaasi parantaisi, olisi mielest&#228;ni linjan 19 vieminen Tamrockiin linjan Y32 sijasta. Nykyinen suuntaus kun tuntuu yh&#228; olevan "v&#228;hemm&#228;n linjoja, vahvempaa palvelua".

Linjan 14 k&#228;ytt&#228;minen sy&#246;tt&#246;liikenteess&#228; kuulostaakin jo mahtavalta. Omasta edellissuunnitelmassani nuo linjat 9 ja 14 korvataankin t&#228;ss&#228; versiossa pikaraitiotiell&#228;. Itse kuitenkin siis muuttaisin linjan 14 reitin kulkemaan koko Tesomankadun matkan ykk&#246;sen kulkiessa Kalkku-Raholan l&#228;pi keskustaan.

Tutkailen t&#228;ss&#228; my&#246;s asemien ja terminaalien sijoituksia. Mielest&#228;ni mm. Kalkussa ja Hyhkyss&#228; n&#228;m&#228; asemat saisivat olla l&#228;hemp&#228;n&#228; sy&#246;tt&#246;liikenteen pys&#228;kkej&#228;. Varsinkin Lielahden aseman asiakasyst&#228;v&#228;llinen sijoitus pit&#228;isi olla huolellisesti suunniteltu. T&#228;ll&#228; hetkell&#228; kukaan ei halua kiivet&#228; sinne yl&#246;s edes maisemia ihailemaan...

----------


## ultrix

> Kalkussa ja Hyhkyss&#228; n&#228;m&#228; asemat saisivat olla l&#228;hemp&#228;n&#228; sy&#246;tt&#246;liikenteen pys&#228;kkej&#228;. Varsinkin Lielahden aseman asiakasyst&#228;v&#228;llinen sijoitus pit&#228;isi olla huolellisesti suunniteltu. T&#228;ll&#228; hetkell&#228; kukaan ei halua kiivet&#228; sinne yl&#246;s edes maisemia ihailemaan...


Asemat ovat siis pikaraitiotieprojektin vuonna 2004 tehdyn reitist&#246;n mukaan asetettu, ja Ve0 (ja my&#246;hemmin Ve1) ovat sen perusteella laadittuja. Vaihtoehdot 2 ja 3 tulevat sitten olemaan oman reitist&#246;ni mukaisia (ks. http://www.ukko.fi/~ultrix/raide/tuleva.html).

Rohkenen muuten olla hieman eri mielt&#228; tuon Lielahden aseman suhteen, min&#228; ainakin kiipe&#228;n mielell&#228;ni sinne yl&#246;s jopa maisemia ihailemaan, mutta my&#246;s tietenkin kiskokalustoa kuvaamaan...  :Wink:  Matkustajien suhteen parasta olisi rakentaa asemasta Malmin tai Kupittaan kokoinen vaihtoasema, jolla olisi my&#246;s Pasilan kanssa yhtenev&#228;isyyksi&#228; (vaihto Porin ja Sein&#228;joen suuntien v&#228;lill&#228;, kaukojunille Pendolinoja lukuunottamatta pys&#228;hdys). Vanha Lielahden asema tulisi ottaa alkuper&#228;iseen k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;ns&#228; lippuhallina, mutta sen it&#228;puolelle olisi syyt&#228; rakentaa asematunneli. Asematunneli on itse asiassa edellytys aseman toimintaan, pikaraitiotien laiturit sijoitettaisiin nimitt&#228;in aseman pohjoisreunalle. (Ks. http://www.ukko.fi/~ultrix/raide/Llh/index.html) Asema palvelisi p&#228;&#228;asiassa Haapalinnan, Hyhkyn ja Pispalanvaltatien varren asukkaita v&#228;lill&#228; Hyhkynkatu-Epil&#228;nkatu. Rahtimiehenkadun ja Pispalanvaltatien v&#228;liin, aivan aseman kupeeseen rakennetaan muuten rivitaloja, kaavoituksessa on huomioitu raideliikenteen hy&#246;dynt&#228;minen alueelta: Pispalanvaltatielt&#228; asemalle johdettaisiin uusi, suorempi kevyen liikenteen kulkuv&#228;yl&#228;.

Kalkun pikaraitioseisake on jo Kalkunvuoren asemakaavoissa, enk&#228; viitsi l&#228;hte&#228; liikuttelemaan sit&#228; sielt&#228; mihink&#228;&#228;n. Vaihtoehdoissa 2 ja 3 tulee olemaan erillinen Kalkun seisake nykyisen Kalkun linjavaihteen l&#228;hell&#228; Pitk&#228;niemenkadun p&#228;&#228;ss&#228;, jolloin Kalkunvuoressa sijaitseva seisake olisi l&#228;heisen asutusalueen mukaisesti my&#246;s "Kalkunvuori". Toivottavasti tuli selv&#228;ksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Razer

Tässä nyt mielestäni ongelman ydin:



Nykyiset pysäkit sijaitsevat alueella niin kaukana toisistaan, että asiakkailla tuskin vaihtohaluja piisaa. Jos nyt tuohon aseman pystyttää keskellä harjua, niin tuon linjan 14 syöttöliikenneaate kuihtuu kyllä käsiin. Peurankadun pysäkiltä joutuisi nousemaan viiden minuutin matkan ja siinä ajassa bussi olisi jo Pispalan toisella puolella. Yritin kyllä miettiä mahdollista terminaaliratkaisua, mutta yritykseni tekisi risteyksestä entistä monimutkaisemman, joten en lähde vielä ehdottamaan mahdollisia toimenpiteitä...

----------


## ultrix

Mitäs, jos Haapalinnasta asemalle johdettaisiin kevyen liikenteen alikulku? Tällöin ei tarvitsisi odottaa pääsyä Pispalan valtatien yli minuuttikaupalla suojatien päässä seisten. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi, että Tesoman suunnan liityntäbussit ajettaisiin Rahtimiehenkatua asemalle, jossa olisi harjun etelä/länsipuolinen bussiterminaali, ja Lielahden suunnan bussit ratapihan huoltoväylää pitkin Paasikiventieltä pikaraitiolaiturien tykö (Razerin kartassa vihreä tie). Samalla pitäisi tosin tehdä liittymäjärjestelyjä Paasikiventielle, että bussit pääsisivät myös pois terminaalilta.

Linja 14 voisi kuitenkin ajaa kuten Ve0:ssa, tosin pysäkille "Lielahden asema" (1010) tulee rakentaa suorempi kulkuväylä asemalta. Tällä hetkellä kävely ratapihalta pysäkille kestää viitisen minuuttia, koska kulkureitti kiertää (kartassa näkyvää harmaa viivaa Paasikiventieltä M-realin huoltotielle, siitä takaisin Paasikiventielle, jonka reunaa pitkin pysäkille). Paasikiventien alittavan kevytliikennetunnelin pohjoispäästä tulisi johtaa suorempi kulkuväylä pysäkille, tällä hetkellä siitä kuljetaan puskien läpi "omaa polkua".

----------


## Razer

Tein eilen innokkaasti tutkimuksia palvelutason kehityksest&#228; ja vuorotarpeista L&#228;nsi-Tampereella. Seuraavassa grafiikkaa linjojen reiteist&#228; ja vuorojen lukum&#228;&#228;rist&#228; vuosilta 2000-01, 2005-06 ja 2006-07:



Viivat edustavat linjojen lukum&#228;&#228;r&#228;&#228; risteysten v&#228;lill&#228; (Ikuri - Tesoma v&#228;lill&#228; virhe vuonna 2000-01, siit&#228;h&#228;n kulkikin vain yksi linja) ja numerot vuorojen m&#228;&#228;r&#228;&#228; tunnissa eri alueilla. Ensi vuodelta havaittavissa on Tesoma - Kaarilan hy&#246;tyminen Lamminp&#228;&#228;lt&#228;.

Tutkimusteni perusteella p&#228;&#228;dyin my&#246;s seuraavanlaiseen tulevaisuuden ratkaisuun, joka olisi mahdollisimman oikeudenmukainen kysynn&#228;n ja tarpeen perusteella:



Lyhennett&#228;viss&#228; ehk&#228; "mahti-22 + Kalkku-Rahola + 19: Tamrock - Kaarila"... mut muokkaan t&#228;st&#228; viel&#228; huomenna selke&#228;mm&#228;n ja kenties koko Tamperetta k&#228;sittelev&#228;ksi...

----------


## ultrix

Projektini _"Raideliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen yhteistyö Länsi-Tampereella"_ jatkuu, tällä kertaa vuorossa on liityntään perustuva linjastoehdotus.

*Ve1: Pikaraitiotie, busseilla liityntälinjasto ja poikittaislinjat*

Tässä vaihtoehdossa on pikaraitiotien kanssa päällekkäiset linjat muutettu liityntälinjoiksi Lielahden asemalta (pikaraitiotieprojektissa "Hyhkyn/Haapalinnan seisake", samoin kartalla). Ainoastaan linjan 16:n reitti on vedetty Keskustorilta Pispalanvaltatien kautta nyk. linjan 22 reittiä Haukiluomaan, koska Lamminpään-Haukiluoman alueet ovat mielestäni liian hankalasti liitynnällä palveltavia, ja Pispalanvaltatie tarvitsee ainakin yhden vahvan linjan. Linjanumerolla ei sinänsä ole väliä, Haukiluomaan voi vetää myös jonkin muun vahvan tai keskivahvan linjan - sopivia ehdokkaita lienee juuri nykyinen Lamminpään-Haukiluoman 22 tai tuleva semi-vahva 18. 

Kaikki seutulinjat on siirretty kulkemaan Paasikiventietä, ja uusina seutulinjoina on "semipoikittaislinjat" 100 (Ylöjärvi-Lielahti-TAYS) ja 101 (Nokia-Tesoma-Lielahti-Kekkosen/Teiskontien risteys-Hervanta).

Lielahden terminaalissa on koko ratapihan alittava kevyen liikenteen alikulku, josta on yhteydet välilaitureille. Lielahdessa pysähtyvät myös Porin ja Seinäjoen suunnan kaukojunat, joten siitä on tullut tavallaan "Tampereen Pasila", tosin kokoluokassa Malmi/Kupittaa. Terminaalissa on myös jonkin verran liiketilaa (kioski, päivittäistavarakauppa yms.), joka houkuttaa useamman käyttämään joukkoliikennettä, kun ostokset voi tehdä vasta lähempänä kotiovea.

Terminaalin pohjoispäästä lähtee liityntälinjat Lielahden suuntaan ja eteläpäästä Tesoman suuntaan. Kaikki liityntälinjat on synkronisoitu Lielahden terminaalissa tiettyyn pikaratikkavuoroon. Länsi-Tamperetta varten varataan linjanumerot 31-39 (Hervannan ruuhkalinja poistuu).

*Linjat:*

31 (Lielahden as. - Reuharinniemi). Linja palvelisi tulevaa Niemenrannan aluetta ja nykyistä Reuharinniemen aluetta, jolta puuttuu joukkoliikennepalvelut kokonaan. Bussi saapuisi Lentävänniemen pääteasemalle muutaman minuutin ennen pikaraitiovaunun lähtöä, jonka jälkeen se ehtisi koukata Niemenrannan kautta ja jättää liityntää käyttävät asiakkaat Niemen seisakkeella pois juuri ennen pikaratikan tuloa.32 (Lielahden as. - Pohtola). Linja palvelisi vanhaa linjan 11 Pohtolan-haaraa (90-luvun alusta), jolloin linja koukkasi Niemen omakotialueen kautta. Synkronisoitu Lintulammen seisakkeella pikaraitiotien kanssa.33 (Lielahden as. - Ryydynpohja). Linja palvelisi linjan 27 nykyistä käyttäjäkuntaa, ja olisi synkronisoitu vasta Lielahden terminaalissa pikaraitiotien kanssa.34 (Lielahden as. - Haukiluoma). Linjan reitti ja käyttäjäkunta olisi kutakuinkin ensi syksyn linjan 26 mukainen. Synkronointia ei olisi Tesomalla, mutta vaihto onnistuisi useimmissa tapauksissa kuitenkin.35 (Lielahden as. - Ikuri). Reitti linjan 13 vanhan reitin mukainen (Tuohikorventietä Ikurintien eteläpäähän, jossa ajantasaus, takaisin Ikurintietä). Linjan vaihtoehtolinjaus kulkisi yksinomaan Ikurintietä Kalkun seisakkeelle, jossa olisi myös synkronisointi.36 (Lielahden as. - Myllypuro). Linja palvelisi ensisijaisesti Länsi-Tampereella työssäkäyviä: linja kulkisi Tesoman suunnan keskeisten työpaikka-alueiden läpi Tohlopinrantaa, Tesomankatua ja Kalkun linjavaihteen vieritse Myllypuroon. Synkronisointi ehkä myös Epilässä.37 (Lielahden as. - Rahola). Linja kulkisi reittiä Pispalanvaltatie - Nokiantie - Tesoman valtatie - Kokkolankatu - Vanha kirkkotie - Korvenkatu. Vaihdot synkronisoitu myös Tesoman seisakkeella.

Kuten vaihtoehdossa nolla, on tässäkin vaihtoehdossa linja numero 14 (Kalkku-Reuharinniemi), joka palvelisi siis poikittaisliikennettä Tesoman ja Lielahden suuntien välillä, sekä osin myös pikaraitiotien syöttöliikennettä. 

Vaihtoehto edellyttää tiheätä raideliikennettä (ruuhka-aikaan Lielahden asemalta keskustaan 5 min välein).



Kartassa punainen viiva on vuonna 2004 tehdyn reitistön mukainen pikaraitiotie ja harmaat pallukat sen seisakkeita. Keltaiset linjat ovat Lielahden suunnan liityntälinjoja, vaaleanpunaiset Tesoman suunnan liityntälinjoja, tummansiniset Ylöjärven seutulinjoja ja vaaleansiniset Nokian seutulinjoja. Violetti linja on poikittaislinja 14 ja vihreä linja suora bussilinja 16.

----------


## killerpop

Mulla olisi sellainen käsitys, että mahdollinen terminaali sijoittuisi tuonne Nokian moottoritien itäpuolelle, eli jonnekin lähelle kaavailtua Pispalan seisaketta. Tätä tukee ajatus siirtää soveltuvin osin esim Nokian bussiliikennettä Paasikiventielle.

----------


## Razer

Huh huh! Tätä täytyy tutkia illemmalla vielä uudestaan, kun on hitusen vaikeasti hahmotettavissa! Ja jos minä en pysty minuutissa hahmottamaan koko reitistöä, ei se varmasti asiakkaillekkaan olisi helppoa...

Ehkei kuitenkaan puhdasta liityntälinjastoa kannata järjestää... Muutamia runkolinjoja tarvitsee varmasti olla, enkä myöskään ole Helsingin tyyppisten viiden minuutin linjojen kannalla...

----------


## ultrix

> Huh huh! T&#228;t&#228; t&#228;ytyy tutkia illemmalla viel&#228; uudestaan, kun on hitusen vaikeasti hahmotettavissa! Ja jos min&#228; en pysty minuutissa hahmottamaan koko reitist&#246;&#228;, ei se varmasti asiakkaillekkaan olisi helppoa...


Kartan ep&#228;selvyys vaikuttanee asiaan jonkin verran...  :Wink: 




> Ehkei kuitenkaan puhdasta liitynt&#228;linjastoa kannata j&#228;rjest&#228;&#228;...


T&#228;m&#228; onkin vain &#228;&#228;riesimerkki, todenn&#228;k&#246;inen vaihtoehto on jonkinlainen yhdistelm&#228;/kompromissi.




> Muutamia runkolinjoja tarvitsee varmasti olla, enk&#228; my&#246;sk&#228;&#228;n ole Helsingin tyyppisten viiden minuutin linjojen kannalla...


T&#228;smenn&#228;tk&#246;, mit&#228; tarkoitat? Pikaraitiotiell&#228; tulee olemaan ruuhka-aikaan n. 5 min vuorov&#228;li v&#228;lill&#228; Lielahti-Vuohenoja jo k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;n syist&#228;, haaroilla on taas pidemm&#228;t vuorov&#228;lit.

----------


## killerpop

> ...Tällöin Tampellan joukkoliikennetarjonta paranee oleellisesti, tosin sitä voi kyllä bussiliikenteelläkin kehittää hyvin paljon. 
> 
> Hämmästyttävää muuten, että sen kokoinen urbaani kaupunginosa perustuu täysin autoliikenteeseen, linja 32 käväsee pari kertaa päivässä koko alueella. Luulisi, että linja 7 kannattaisi johtaa alueen kautta, tai sitten linjan 32 *kaikki* vuorot. Tai sitten ihan oma Tampella-linjansa Ranta-Tampellaan asti, kunhan Kekkosentie tunneloidaan ja tien päälle rakennetaan taloja.


Lainasin röyhkästi tekstin toisesta ketjusta tänne.

Tampellan alue on kokonaisuutena haastava "pussinperä". Kuitenkin paikka on liian lähellä keskustaa, että sinne kannattaisi vetää omaa bussilinjaa. Tokihan Lapintietä pitkin ovat kulkeneet niin 10 kuin 21 tällä vuosituhannella. Puolen tunnin välein kulkeva bussilinja ei taas yleensä kulje juuri silloin kun se oma liikkumistarve olisi ja usein onkin kävellen nopeammin perillä. 

Linjalla 7 on ollut jo vuosikymmenet osuus Satakunnankadulla. Linja mutkittelee jo nyt koko linjastosta ehkä eniten. Reittiosuus Tammelassa on siirtynyt aina vain pohjoisemmaksi, ensin Ilmarinkadulta Kullervonkadulle ja Kullervonkadulta myöhemmin Pohjolankadulle. Kun linja 2 on taas palautettu kulkemaan järkevästi, tekisi mieli oikaista linja kulkemaan suoraan Pohjolankatua Lapintielle käymättä lainkaan rautatieasemalla ja Tammelantorilla. Ehkä tuossa voisi olla sellainen tutkimisen paikka, kuinka paljon kysyntää Rautatienkatu-Itsenäisyydenkatu-Tammelan puistokatu -osuudella on, kun vastapainoksi annettaisiin nopeutuva ja suoristuva reitti. Kissanmaalla tätä voitaisiin vastustaa jo ihan periaatesyistä, kuten kaikkia linjamuutoksia (16->29) vuosien varrella.

----------


## ultrix

> Kun linja 2 on taas palautettu kulkemaan järkevästi, tekisi mieli oikaista linja kulkemaan suoraan Pohjolankatua Lapintielle käymättä lainkaan rautatieasemalla ja Tammelantorilla. Ehkä tuossa voisi olla sellainen tutkimisen paikka, kuinka paljon kysyntää Rautatienkatu-Itsenäisyydenkatu-Tammelan puistokatu -osuudella on, kun vastapainoksi annettaisiin nopeutuva ja suoristuva reitti.


Kuulostaa ihan järkeenkäyvältä. Tosin niin kuin sanoit, puolen tunnin vuoroväli noin lähellä keskustaa on onneton. Mutta linjan 32 kanssa yhdistettynä Lapintiellekin olisi riittävä palvelutaso.

----------


## Eppu

> Kuulostaa ihan järkeenkäyvältä. Tosin niin kuin sanoit, puolen tunnin vuoroväli noin lähellä keskustaa on onneton. Mutta linjan 32 kanssa yhdistettynä Lapintiellekin olisi riittävä palvelutaso.


...ja nyt kun liikennettä on Teiskontielläkin lisätty, niin pitäis kissanmaalaistenkin vaihdot pelata TAYS:in pysäkiltä - jos siis rautatieasemalta/-lle pitäis päästä.

----------


## Eppu

> Anteeksipyyntöni asian johdosta, etten antanut linjan 13 Haukiluoma - Hermia krediittejä Allisonille, jolta idea on lähtöisin. Uskomme kumpikin, että vaikka linjaa on jo parannettu, juuri siellä piilevää kysyntää voisi olla kaikkein eniten. Varsinkin yhdistämällä länsipääty suurempikysyntäisille seuduille.


Olen vankasti sitä mieltä, ettei tämäntapaisiin muutoksiin ole syytä ryhtyä ainakaan vielä vähään aikaan. On totta, että Haukiluomasta Tohlopin kautta ajettava linja olisi järkevä, samalla kun jotain toista linjaa ajettaisiin Ikurista Lamminpään kautta. Mutta niin kauan kuin Ylöjärven suunnan liikenteen kaluston taso ei edelleen merkittävästi parane, en missään nimessä kannata tällaista muutosta. (Tänä aamunakin kun lähdin junalle 18:lla, tuli telionnikka täyteen nimenomaan Lamminpäästä!)

Tulevaisuudessa voisin kuitenkin hyvin kuvitella, että 13:n pääte voitaisiin siirtää Haukiluomaan ja vastaavasti Lamminpää / Ikuri hoidettaisiin jollain toisella linjalla. Ja silloin 13:a voitaisiin ajaa 12:n, parhaimmassa tapauksessa jopa 10 minuutin välein ruuhkissa. Vaan mikä olisi silloin tuo Lamminpään / Ikurin linja? Yksi mahdollisuus olisi 7, sikäli mikäli sen reitin itäinen pää korvataan jollakin toisella ratkaisulla. Mutta silloinkin 20 minuutin vuoroväli olisi ruuhkassa tälläkin linjalla minimi, riippuen tietysti siitä saadaanko Ylöjärven liikenteeseen jotain muutoksia lisää. Toisaalta puolen tunnin perusvuoroväli yhdistettynä ruuhka-ajan nopeisiin, ruuhkasuunnat huomioon ottaviin, kiertäviin Y-Vuoroihin Tamrockia ja Myllypuroa ajatellen voisi myös olla toimiva ratkaisu. (Eli aamupv = Suoraan Tesomankatua Tamrociin jne... linjan normaalireittiä keskustaan, iltapv = päinvastoin.) Kuitenkin olennaista tässä olisi, että Lamminpäätä palveltaisiin kaikissa päivätyypeissä vähintään kolmella vuorolla tunnissa per suunta. Esim. Pyhinä tämä voisi tarkoittaa kahta autoa Ylöjärvelle + 1 auto Ikuriin. Väitän edelleen, ettei Lamminpää ole niin pienen kysynnän aluetta kuin on annettu ymmärtää. Nytkin 18:lla autot vaikuttavat olevan enemmän kuormitetumpia reitin länsi-, kuin itäpäässä.

----------


## Razer

> On totta, että Haukiluomasta Tohlopin kautta ajettava linja olisi järkevä, samalla kun jotain toista linjaa ajettaisiin Ikurista Lamminpään kautta.


Reittiajatus oli kylläkin nykyisen 26:n reittiä ja Ikurista pitäisi mielestäni säilyttää yhteys Tesomalle. Kuvio olisikin ajankohtainen vasta Kolmenkulman alueen rakentumisen jälkeen, tämän mahdollistaessa laajamittaisen linjojen uudelleenjärjestelyn, jokseenkin tähän tapaan:

13 Hermia - Lukonmäki - Tesoma - Haukiluoma (10 min vv)
18 Atala - Paasikiventie - Lamminpää - Tohloppi - Länsitori (15 min vv)
28 Sorila - Ikuri (30 min vv)
29 Linnainmaa - Tesoma - Kalkku (15 min vv)

Lisäksi kaksi Kolmenkulman linjaa etelä- ja pohjoispuolitse (Kolmihaarankatu - Nokiantie / Myllypuronkatu - Epilänkatu) ja mahdollisesti vakavia Linnainmaan muutoksia. Ongelmaksi muodostuu näin Tamrockin alue, jonne ilman pistoa joutuisi järjestämään aivan oman linjan. Linjalta 28 riittäisi tosin ruuhkavuoroja, mutta myös keskipäivällä palvelua olisi hyvä saada lähemmäksi tehdasta.

----------


## Eppu

> Kuvio olisikin ajankohtainen vasta Kolmenkulman alueen rakentumisen jälkeen, tämän mahdollistaessa laajamittaisen linjojen uudelleenjärjestelyn, jokseenkin tähän tapaan:
> 
> 13 Hermia - Lukonmäki - Tesoma - Haukiluoma (10 min vv)
> 18 Atala - Paasikiventie - Lamminpää - Tohloppi - Länsitori (15 min vv)
> 28 Sorila - Ikuri (30 min vv)
> 29 Linnainmaa - Tesoma - Kalkku (15 min vv)...


Tulipahan tätäkin viime päivinä pohdiskeltua jos jonkin verran...

Ainakin Myllypuronkadun pysäkit 'Lintuviidankatu' ja 'Myllypuronkatu' ovat melko suuren kysynnän pysäkkejä, joten tarjontaakin olis niiltä oltava (vaikka näistä jälkimmäinen ei ole mitenkään kovin kaukana muista lähialueen pysäkeistä). Pohdittuani lännen linjastoa päädyin (tällä kertaa) seuraavanlaiseen pakettiin:

3 Tays - Petsamo - Keskustori - Lamminpää - Ikuri (Tamrock) (5 autoa, 20-30 min vv)
13 Hermia - Lukonmäki - K.tori - Tohloppi - Haukiluoma (8 a., 15-30 min vv)
18 Atala - K.tori - Tesoma - Haukiluoma (8 a., 15-30 min vv)
29 Linnaimaa - Takahuhti - K.tori - Tesoma - Kalkku (8 a., 15-30 min vv)
33 Hermia - Lukonmäki - Turtola - Kaleva (esim. Sotilaankatu - Kekkosentie - Teiskontie...) - K.tori - Tesoma - Myllypuro (4 a., 30 min vv ruuhka-aikoina)

Huomioita: 33:n reitti olisi Myllypurossa rengas (Tesomankatu - Pihtisulunkatu ... - Myllypuronkatu - Heinämiehentie - Virontörmänkatu) ja tätä lenkkiä ajettaisiin ruuhkasuuntaan. Voi kuullostaa sekavalta, mutta ei varmasti ole sitä jos asioista tiedotetaan selvästi ja reitti kuitenkin olisi yksi ja sama.

Kolmosella (sen tilalle sopisi varmasti jokin muukin linja) puolestaan reitti voisi kulkea Lielahden kautta (Paasikiventie - Harjuntausta - Lielahdenktu - Paasikiventie - Myllyp.k.) jolloin se tekisi 14:n lähes tarpeettomaksi (vain suora yhteys Tesomalta Lielahteen jäisi pois). Toisaalta jos matkustajia riittää, voisi 14:n poistuvan yhteyden korvata seuraavanlaisella, mahdollisesti melko kustannustehokkaallakin ratkaisulla:

31 Korkinmäki - K.tori - Lielahti - Lamminpää - Tesoma (2 a., 60 min vv MA-LA)

Yhteenvetona tästä ehdotuksesta voisi sanoa, että automäärä kasvaisi 2-3:lla. Linjat 13, 18 ja 29 luonnollisesti muodostaisivat yhdessä saman vuorovälin ja kierrosaikansa kanssa paketin, joka olisi helppo aikatauluttaa järkevästi - itse asiassa vieläkin järkevämmin kuin nykyiset lännen linjat. Vaikeampaa puolestaan on sovittaa linja 33 siihen.

----------


## ultrix

Kehittelinpä hieman keskusta-alueen linjastoa, tämän voisi jo 2008-09 talviliikenteeseen toteuttaa, kartta suunnitelmasta:

http://www.uta.fi/~sk82151/7_31.png

linja 7: koukataan rautatieaseman kautta, Keskustorilta jatketaan vanhaan tapaan Hämeenpuistoon ja Satakunnankadulle, mutta paloaseman kohdalla käännytään Lapintiellä, josta Tampellaan. 

Tarjoaa joukkoliikenteen peruspalvelun keskustan ainoalle joukkoliikenteen kannalta periferiassa sijaitsevalle alueelle, eli Tampellaan, ja säilyttää joukkoliikenneyhteyden Hämeenpuiston ja Satakunnankadun varrella. Lisäbonuksena yhdistää hajautetun matkakeskuksen osat, eli linja-autoaseman ja rautatieaseman, ja tarjoaa siten rautatieasemalta yhteydet Tampellaan ja Hatanpään sekä Pirkkahallin suuntaan. Kalustotarve 30 min vuorovälillä tod. näk. yksi auto lisää 2007-08 talvikauteen verrattuna.

linja 31: Viinikan liikenneympyrästä jatketaan Keskustorille vanhaa linjan 15 reittiä, eli Viinikankatu - Salhojankatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu - Hämeenkatu.
Ei todennäköisesti vaikutuksia aikatauluihin eikä lisäkalustotarvetta, mutta tarjoaa yhteyden Nekalan suunnan koululaisille, jotka ohjataan käsittääkseni Sampolaan yläasteelle.

----------


## Miska

Olisikohan jonkun nyt Pyynikintorille päättyvän linjan aikataulussa muutama minuutti löysää? Jos tällainen linja sattuisi olemaan, senhän voisi ohjata Pyynikintorin sijaan Tampellan alueelle eikä automäärää tarvitsisi kasvattaa. Toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla joku sellainen Keskustorille päättyvä linja, jolla on nyt liian kireä kierrosaika, jolloin yhden auton lisäys (mikä siis olisi todennäköisesti jossain vaiheessa pakko tehdä) mahdollistaisi reitin jatkamisen Tampellaan.

----------


## Eppu

Miksei samantien jatketa tuota 31:stä Tampellaan? Se pärjäis hyvin edelleen sillä yhdellä autolla jos sitä jatkettais. Ajoaika Korkinmäestä torille kun on jotain 15 minuutin luokkaa. Eikä sinne Tampellaan tarttis kuitenkaan ajella kuin kerran tunnissa kun sinne kulkee jo 32. Kun vain sille saatais asianmukaisempaa kalustoa  jottei se olis pelkkä "mummobussilinja".

Toisaalta mulla olis kyllä 31:lle muita suunnitelmia tulevaisuuden varalle ja ne liittyvät länsipuolen liikenteeseen ja linjaan 14  :Wink:  Ja jos Tampellaan tarvii liikennettä, niin voisihan tuon seiskan ja 32:n yhdistää. Kolme autoahan näillä on nyt yhteensä muutenkin.

Tuota seiskan kierrättämistä rautatieaseman kautta en kyllä käsitä. 31:n kierto Kalevan kautta voisi ollakin kiva juttu, mutta ei kuitenkaan sekään kovin tärkeä.

----------


## JudgeT

> Kehittelinpä hieman keskusta-alueen linjastoa, tämän voisi jo 2008-09 talviliikenteeseen toteuttaa, kartta suunnitelmasta:
> 
> http://www.uta.fi/~sk82151/7_31.png
> 
> linja 7: koukataan rautatieaseman kautta, Keskustorilta jatketaan vanhaan tapaan Hämeenpuistoon ja Satakunnankadulle, mutta paloaseman kohdalla käännytään Lapintiellä, josta Tampellaan.


Linjalle 7 on ehdotettu myös jatkoa torilta Kaarilanaukiolle nykyisen linjan 25 reittiä. 25 käyttäisi tässä mallissa Nokiantietä, mikä on koko muutoksen suurin perustelu: Raholan suunnasta saataisiin nopea yhteys keskustaan. 25:lle tulisi säästöä 8 min/kierros eli kierrosaika 105 -> 97 min. Autokierron vaihtoehdot olisivat siten nykyinen 7*15 min, 6*16 min tai vaikkapa 5*20 min.

7:n siirrolla saadaan suora yhteys lännestä Hatanpään sairaalaan. Tätä pohdittaessa myös 3 ja 21 on käyty läpi, mutta niiden muuttaminen on vaikeampaa, vaikka esimerkiksi 3:n reitti Lahdesjärvi-Hatanpää-Kaarila tarjoaisikin kiinnostavan uuden yhteyden. 

Autokierrollisesti uusi 7 reitillä Sarankulma-Keskustori-Kaarila olisi kuitenkin vaikea: 3*30 min ei ihan riitä kierrosajaksi tai linja olisi varsin non-stop ajoaikojen ollessa Sarankulmasta torille nykyistä reittiä noin 24 min ja edelleen Kaarilaan noin 20 min. 4*25 min taas ei ole tasavälinen. Tässä on esitetyn 7:n muutoksen suurin huono puoli.

----------


## JudgeT

> Miksei samantien jatketa tuota 31:stä Tampellaan? Se pärjäis hyvin edelleen sillä yhdellä autolla jos sitä jatkettais. Ajoaika Korkinmäestä torille kun on jotain 15 minuutin luokkaa.


Ajoajan puolesta tuo on OK, mutta ainakin minulle on jotenkin vaikea hahmottaa, millaista yhteystarvetta Tampellasta olisi Korkinmäen tai Nekalan ja Viinikan suuntaan. Tampellan ikärakenteen huomioonottaen 31 ei mene edes Hatanpään sairaalan kautta. 

Keskussairaalan suunta voisi periaatteessa olla kiinnostava. Linjaa 29 pidentämällä tällainen yhteys olisi helposti tehtävissä, mutta kierros Hämeenpuiston ja Satakunnankadun kautta lisää kierrosaikaa IRL helposti jopa 20 min.

Melkein jättäisin Tampellan 32:lla ajettavaksi. Pysäkkejä ja matkustajainfoa sinne voisi lisätä, että edes näkisi alueella olevan joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Eppu

> Linjalle 7 on ehdotettu myös jatkoa torilta Kaarilanaukiolle nykyisen linjan 25 reittiä. 25 käyttäisi tässä mallissa Nokiantietä, mikä on koko muutoksen suurin perustelu: Raholan suunnasta saataisiin nopea yhteys keskustaan. 25:lle tulisi säästöä 8 min/kierros eli kierrosaika 105 -> 97 min. Autokierron vaihtoehdot olisivat siten nykyinen 7*15 min, 6*16 min tai vaikkapa 5*20 min.


Mielenkiintoinen ehdotus. Kolmella autolla ei tosiaan varmaan onnistu. Mutta kolmosella onnistuisi jos sen toinen pää olisi Petsamossa. Tai jospa sitäkin vielä joskus saataisiin jatkettua Taysiin. Sen siirtolapuutarhan ohitse voisi nyt edes jonkinlaisen joukkoliikennekadun rakentaa. Ei sellainen varmasti häiritsisi millään tavalla rauhaa tuolla alueella. Siispä tässä mainittu 3 (Tays -) Petsamo - Keskustori - Kaarila toimisi hyvin 3*30 min aikataulutuksella. Samalla Lahdesjärvelle täytyisi kuitenkin perustaa uusi linja, jota ei kuitenkaan tarvitsisi välttämättä kovin tiheästi ajella. Ehkä senkin voisi osittain yhdistää uuteen Vuoreksen linjaan, mikäli sitä ajettaisiin Vuoreksen puistotieltä Hylliniitynkadun ja Koivistonkylän kautta. Sellainen reitti olisi vielä kohtuullisen suora ja nopea, vaikka motarin kautta toki pääsisi vieläkin ripeämmin...

Mitä sitten tulee tuohon 31:een, niin olen pohtinut sille jatkoa siten, että linja yhdistyisi 14:n kanssa. Samalla Lamminpäähän voisi kehittää jonkin toisen ratkaisun. Ehkä siten, että sen kautta ajettaisiin jotain linjaa puolen tunnin välein ja reitti jatkuisi Ikuriin ja Tamrockiin. Tämä 31 puolestaan sitten tarjoaisi täydentävää liikennettä, ja mahdollisesti senkin palvelutaso ruuhkissa voisi olla  30 min. Samalla tietysti lännen poikittaiset yhteydet paranisivat edelleen huomattavasti - kuitenkin siten, ettei linja olisi yhtä paha tappiorysä kuin nykyinen 14 kun se tarjoaisi yhteyden samalla myös keskustaan.

----------


## Miska

> Ajoajan puolesta tuo on OK, mutta ainakin minulle on jotenkin vaikea hahmottaa, millaista yhteystarvetta Tampellasta olisi Korkinmäen tai Nekalan ja Viinikan suuntaan. Tampellan ikärakenteen huomioonottaen 31 ei mene edes Hatanpään sairaalan kautta.


Minä näen asian niin, että tuolla järjestelyllä Tampellan alueelle saataisiin ylipäänsä järjestettyä säännöllinen joukkoliikenneyhteys edullisesti. Keskustorilla voi sitten vaihtaa muille linjoille, jos on matkalla jonnekin minne 31:llä ei suoraan pääsisi.

----------


## Ozzy

Kun nyt puhutaan samaa kieltä Hatanpään sairaalasta ja sen tärkeydestä, jossa koukkailee ihan turha kolmonen koko ajan ja seiska lopettaa ja siirtyy taas tyhjänpanttina muiden seuraksi Keskustorille seisomaan-niin jatkakaa seiskaa vaikkapa
Särkänniemeen, josta lähtiessä se kieppaisi Amurin ja jopa Tampellankin kautta hakemaan ne kremppaiset,joilla on Hatanpäälle tarvetta mennä-tämän yhteyden puuttuminen siihen suuntaan tulee pahasti kusemaan nykypäättäjien kintuille, koska juppi-Amurissa mm. asuu käytännössä kaikki entiset pomot koko systeemistä.... ja ovat jo nyt aivan käärmeissään, ne joiden kanssa olen jutellut.

----------


## ultrix

Onko Ozzyllä mennyt Amuri ja Tampella sekaisin, vai onko oma käsitykseni näistä paikoista juuri päinvastainen? Oman käsitykseni mukaan Amuri on enemmän pappojen ja mummelien valtakuntaa kuin Tampella, joka on juurikin nuorten, urbaanien ammattilaisten asuttama kaupunginosa.

Linja 32 käy tällä haavaa kokonaiset kaksi kertaa suuntaansa arkipäivän aikana Tampellan alueella, eikä kerran tunnissa. Linja kulkee toki Lapintietä kerran tunnissa, mutta Tampellan uloimmilta alueilta on jo kohtuuton kävelymatka Lapintien varteen pysäkille tunnin vuorovälin pikkubussia odottamaan, ottaen huomioon alueen sijainnin osana maan toiseksi suurimman kaupunkiseudun ydinkeskustaa. 

Tampellan alue on kaiken lisäksi vieläpä tiheästi rakennettu kerrostaloalue ja alueella on etenkin turistien suosima Vapriikki, joten oikeasti minimipalvelutasona alueelle kuuluisi tarjota vähintään 30 minuutin vuoroväli, mikä onnistuisi ylläolevalla ehdotuksellani. Ei olisi mielestäni myös ollenkaan poissuljettua jatkaa jotakin tiheämmin liikennöityä linjaa Tampellaan. On poikkeuksellista, jos tämänkokoisen kerrostaloalueen kautta ei kulje vähintään 15 minuutin vuorovälein bussia. Alue tulee vieläpä seuraavan kymmenen vuoden aikana laajentumaan kohti Ranta-Tampellaa, joten joukkoliikennetarve ei ainakaan tule vähenemään. Siispä voisi hyvällä omallatunnolla irroittaa jonkun Pyynikintorille tai Keskustorille päättyvän tiheähkönkin linjan päättymään Tampellaan. Mieleeni tulee jopa linja 2, joka toimisi siten keskustan heilurimaisena runkolinjana.

Itselleni Tampellan alue on poissuljettu asuinalue ainakin niin kauan, kun alueella ei ole toimivaa ja riittävän tiheästi kulkevaa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä. TASE 2025-projektissa on muuten ehdotettu Tampellan esplanadin ylle jopa omaa rautatieseisaketta.

----------


## Eppu

No joo onhan se niin että Tampellaan tarttis saada hieman paremmat yhteydet kuin nyt. Jostainhan sitä vois aloittaa ja tuo 31 vois olla sellainen. Muutaman vuoden sisällä sinne varmaan saadaankin ihan oikea linja, kun Ranta-Tampellaa aletaan rakentamaan ja Kekkosentie siirretään tunneliin.

Ranta-Tampellan vanhoilla sivuilla on aluetta koskevaa suunnittelumateriaalia (joka tosin on jo nyt hieman vanhentunutta Koskenniskan sillan takia): Pitkän tunnelin alustava luonnos, Joukkoliikenne. Näistä selviääkin monelta osin, mistä alueelle jsokus tulevaisuudessa liikennöivä linja kulkee.

Tampellan mahdollinen lähijunaseisakekin olisi ihan paikallaan, mikäli siis päädytään sellainen järjestelmä ylipäätään rakentamaan. Sittenpähän pääsisi Tampellasta suoraan kumpaankin suuntaan kätevästi kiertämättä keskustan kautta.

----------


## Miska

> Mieleeni tulee jopa linja 2, joka toimisi siten keskustan heilurimaisena runkolinjana.


Mitäs jos kakkosesta tehtäisiinkin ympyrälinja Keskustori - Tampella - Rauhaniemi - Tammela - Keskustori? Arkisin aamusta alkuiltaan ja lauantaina "ostosaikaan" lenkkiä voitaisiin ajaa molempiin suuntiin, hiljaisempina aikoina riittäisi varmaankin yhdensuuntainen lenkki. Puolen tunnin kierrokset varmasti riittäisivät. Päätepysäkki olisi Keskustorilla, lisäksi Rauhaniemessä voisi olla kiinteä välipisteaika. Koska päättäri olisi Keskustorilla, voitaisiin ruuhka-aikaan ajaa kumpaankin suuntaan 20 min välein (1½ x 20 = 30). Tällöin auto vaihtaisi Keskustorilla suuntaa. Jos kysyntää piisaa enemmänkin, voidaan toki ajaa jatkuvalla kierrolla samaa linjaa vartin välein, tällöin tarvittaisiin yhteensä neljä autoa.

----------


## Ozzy

Miskan idea on ihan ok, mutta päättäri pitäisi silti olla edelleenkin Pyynikintorilla, koska amurilaisetkin tarvitsevat palvelua- näin ollen Satakunnankadun  palvelutkin säilyisivät seiskan poistumisen jälkeen, keskustaa on Keskustorin länsipuolellakin, mikä tuntuu usein Tammelan seudun
kustannuksella unohtuvan.

----------


## Miska

> Miskan idea on ihan ok, mutta päättäri pitäisi silti olla edelleenkin Pyynikintorilla, koska amurilaisetkin tarvitsevat palvelua- näin ollen


Eiköhän Pyynikintorilta itään päin olisi ihan tarpeeksi paljon liikennettä vaikka linja 2 sieltä poistuisikin. Vielä kun Länsi-Tampereen linjojen keskinäistä tahdistusta on parannettu eivätkä kaikki linjat enää tule jatkuvasti yhdessä klimpissä.

----------


## Ozzy

Totta turiset, mutta edelleen ne Satakunnankadun pohjoispuolen mummot ja
mammat olsivat varmasti erittäin tyytyväisiä, jos ei tarvitsisi raahautua niin
pitkää matkaa pysäkille ( puhun siis ajasta kun seiskakin poistuu Hämeenpuiston ja Rautatienkadun väliltä) joku voi sanoa että viitsimiskysymys on kävellä Pirkankatu-Hämeenkatu -akselille, mutta vanhoille se on ihan jaksamis- ja kynnyskysymys. Ja päiväsaikaan , kun muut ovat töissä ja opiskelemassa niin nuohan ne linjurin käyttäjät täällä keskustalinjoilla ovat... Miksi kaikkia linjoja ylipäätään pitäisi ajattaa letkassa samoja reittejä pitkin samoihin paikkoihin ?

----------


## Eppu

> Totta turiset, mutta edelleen ne Satakunnankadun pohjoispuolen mummot ja
> mammat olsivat varmasti erittäin tyytyväisiä, jos ei tarvitsisi raahautua niin
> pitkää matkaa pysäkille ( puhun siis ajasta kun seiskakin poistuu Hämeenpuiston ja Rautatienkadun väliltä) joku voi sanoa että viitsimiskysymys on kävellä Pirkankatu-Hämeenkatu -akselille, mutta vanhoille se on ihan jaksamis- ja kynnyskysymys.


Itse puhelit "Juppi-Amurin" entisistä pomoista, jotka olivat tästä reittimuutoksesta käärmeissään. Heillä varmaan riittää rahaa siinä määrin että voivat tilata taksin. Ei muutamaa upporikasta pamppua varten voi ylläpitää reittiä, jolla ei ole kysyntää. Ja Satakunnankatu-Hämeenpuisto -akselilla kulkee edelleen 27. Sitäkin voi käyttää. Ja kesällä siellä liikkuu myös 4, joten liikennettä on yllin kyllin silloinkin. Ei pitäis olla siis mitään aihetta narinaan.

Amurin palvelutaso ja reitistö on hyvä. Tampellaan tarvitaan ja varmasti saadaankin lähitulevaisuudessa parannuksia...

----------


## Ozzy

Entisillä pampuilla kuules tulotaso putoaa aikalailla,kun eläköityvät.

Ja eiköhän ne ex-pamput kulje rahakkaina vuosinaan hankkimillaan autoilla,niin kauan kuin terveyttä piisaa.

Tarkoitankin sitä tehtaassa raskaassa ruumillisessa työssä uransa tehnyttä Reinoa tai Ainoa, jonka puolta ei kukaan koskaan missään asiassa pidä. Kun alkaa terveys pettämään, niin palvelut ovat aika kaukana. Yksi linja 27 ei ole mielestäni hyvää palvelua vaikka niin väitätkin , jos Pirkankatua 300 metrin päässä kulkee samanaikaisesti 8 linjaa kunnallista ja länskät+paunut päälle.....

----------


## ultrix

Amuria palvelevat lännestä itään tarkasteltuna linjat 50, 16, 27 ja 4. Kyllä luulis riittävän, eli mihin sitä Pyynikintorin kakkosta enää tarvitaan. Linjahan kulkisi kuitenkin Hämeenpuiston kautta Tampellaan, mikäli juuri se olisi Tampellan linja. Joka tapauksessa uskon, että vastaisuudessakin ensi talvikauden päätyttyä Tampellaan kulkee Hämeenpuiston kautta edes jokin linja, joten kävelymatkat eivät voine tulla kynnyskysymykseksi kellekkään.

Ja jos tuleekin, ainahan on palvelubussi.

----------


## Razer

Minulla on jotenkin vahva mielikuva siitä, ettei Tampellan linjan optimaalisena väylänä voisi toimia Hämeenpuisto kiertelynsä vuoksi. Matka koskipuistoon taittuisi tällöin yhtä nopeasti kävellen. Toisaalta Koski- ja Pellavatehtaankadut ovat liian kapeita ja mutkikkaita eivätkä tarjoa yhteyttä itään jos ajetaan Keskustorille asti. Ja taasen reitti Satakunnankatua Aleksis Kiven kadulle päättyy Vanhan kirkon pysäkille. Melkeinpä tarvittaisiin täysin uutta väylää Tampellan ja ydinkeskustan välille.

----------


## Eppu

> Minulla on jotenkin vahva mielikuva siitä, ettei Tampellan linjan optimaalisena väylänä voisi toimia Hämeenpuisto kiertelynsä vuoksi. Matka koskipuistoon taittuisi tällöin yhtä nopeasti kävellen. Toisaalta Koski- ja Pellavatehtaankadut ovat liian kapeita ja mutkikkaita eivätkä tarjoa yhteyttä itään jos ajetaan Keskustorille asti. Ja taasen reitti Satakunnankatua Aleksis Kiven kadulle päättyy Vanhan kirkon pysäkille. Melkeinpä tarvittaisiin täysin uutta väylää Tampellan ja ydinkeskustan välille.


Tampellaan tuskin koskaan tullaan liikennöimään puolta tuntia tiheämmällä vuorovälillä - onhan alue kuitenkin niin lähellä keskustaa, ettei kysyntä taida kovin suureksi kasvaa vaikka asukkaita lisää onkin mitä todennäköisimmin tulossa. Satakunnankatu - Hämeenpuisto - Hämeenkatu -reitti on siitä hyvä, että se on selkeä vaikka nopea ei olekaan. Sen etuna on myös se, että mahdollinen tuleva Tampellan (sekä Kaupin sairaalan) linja voidaan yhdistää johonkin toiseen, kaupungin itäpuolelle ajelevaan linjaan. Tai sitten 32 säilyy ja sen toinen pää jäisi Hatanpäälle. Sellainen linja olisi ainakin jos ei muuta niin selkeä ja toimisi kahden auton voimin kahdella vuorolla tunnissa.

----------


## ultrix

Suunnittelin hieman Sammonkadun liikennettä: kartta

Ideana 25:n jatko Jankasta Vehmaisiin Sammon valtatien kautta ja 17:n päättärin palauttaminen takaisin Holvastiin. Ruuhka-aikaan ja päivällä linjoja 17 ja 25 ajetaan kumpaakin 20 min välein, linjat on porrastettu Sammonkadulla niin, että yhteinen vuoroväli on 10 min (+/ 1 min). Lisäksi ajetaan 30 min välein kulkeva 27.

Illalla linjoja ajetaan kuten nytkin niin, että linjojen 17, 25 ja 27 vuoroväli on 30 min, ja vuorot on porrastettu niin, että kaikki linjat yhdessä tarjoavat Sammonkadulle 10 min vuorovälin.

----------


## Eppu

Vaan minkä ihmeen takia näin? Nykyinenkin systeemi on toimiva. Ei 25:a tartte minnekään Jankasta jatkaa. Ei sieltä Sammon valtatien päästä ja  Vestonkadun kulmilta tule kyytiin juuri ketään. 20 minuutin väli on siellä silkkaa tuhlausta kun sinne suunnalle menee jo 17. Ja nythän tulee vielä tämä uusi rengaslinja 8, joka tarjoaa Vehmaisiin taas lisää liikennettä. 

Kannattais ennemmin pohtia, miten Sammonkadulle saatais lisää tarjontaa. Siellä se suurin kysyntä on näillä tässä käsitellyillä reiteillä. Yks vaihtoehto olis linjan 19 muuttaminen kulkemaan sen kautta, joskin linja ehkä hidastuisi hieman. Ja tietysti 29:n täytyis ehkä kulkea tiheämmin, käytännössä siis 15-30 min. välein.

----------


## JudgeT

> Suunnittelin hieman Sammonkadun liikennettä: kartta
> 
> Ideana 25:n jatko Jankasta Vehmaisiin Sammon valtatien kautta ja 17:n päättärin palauttaminen takaisin Holvastiin.


Hmm. Tuolla saadaan kyllä tasavälinen aikataulu, mutta jotenkin epäilyttää, onko Vehmaisissa ja kartassasi heti 9-tien itäpuolella olevalla sinisellä pätkällä riittävästi kysyntää. 

Pari kysymystä: 
Paljonko kierrosaika lisääntyisi tuossa?Kuinkas paljon nimenomaan (Länsi)-Vehmaisista tulee nykyään väkeä? Riittääkö nolla- eli kasilinja?
Edit: Eppu näemmä samaan aikaan liikkeellä. Samaa mieltä Sammonkadusta.

----------


## ultrix

> Vaan minkä ihmeen takia näin? Nykyinenkin systeemi on toimiva. Ei 25:a tartte minnekään Jankasta jatkaa. Ei sieltä Sammon valtatien päästä ja  Vestonkadun kulmilta tule kyytiin juuri ketään. 20 minuutin väli on siellä silkkaa tuhlausta kun sinne suunnalle menee jo 17. Ja nythän tulee vielä tämä uusi rengaslinja 8, joka tarjoaa Vehmaisiin taas lisää liikennettä.


Ymmärtääkseni Sammon valtatien varteen Mikkolan pelloille on viime vuosina noussut ja vielä nousemassa uusia asuintaloja. Sen lisäksi tien varressa on useita yrityksiä. Kun 25 oikaisee Sammon valtatien kautta, pysyy matka-aika vielä Jankan kierrosta huolimatta kohtuullisena, kun Leinolankadun kautta syntyy kiertoa, ja sieltä kulkisi joka tapauksessa 8 ja 17.




> Kannattais ennemmin pohtia, miten Sammonkadulle saatais lisää tarjontaa. Siellä se suurin kysyntä on näillä tässä käsitellyillä reiteillä. Yks vaihtoehto olis linjan 19 muuttaminen kulkemaan sen kautta, joskin linja ehkä hidastuisi hieman. Ja tietysti 29:n täytyis ehkä kulkea tiheämmin, käytännössä siis 15-30 min. välein.


Aiemmin foorumilla pohdittu 25:n päättärin palauttaminen Sammonkadulle tiheän vuorovälin (10 min) linjana ja 17:n kierrättäminen Jankan kautta mahdollisine haaroineen (17H Holvasti, 17V Vehmainen, yhdistetty vuoroväli 15 min) on toki yksi ratkaisu, mitä olen miettinyt. Ratkaisu vaan tekisi Vehmaisten/Holvastin päässä linjasta tuhottoman hitaan, matka-aika Keskustorille olisi yli 30 minuutin luokkaa.




> Hmm. Tuolla saadaan kyllä tasavälinen aikataulu, mutta jotenkin epäilyttää, onko Vehmaisissa ja kartassasi heti 9-tien itäpuolella olevalla sinisellä pätkällä riittävästi kysyntää.


Kuten yllä totesin, Sammon valtatien kautta oikaisu olisi vain matka-ajan pitämiseksi kohtuullisena ja palvellakseen Sammon valtatien varren yrityksiä ja mahdollisesti lähitulevaisuudessa nousevia asuntoja.




> Paljonko kierrosaika lisääntyisi tuossa?Kuinkas paljon nimenomaan (Länsi)-Vehmaisista tulee nykyään väkeä? Riittääkö nolla- eli kasilinja?


Kierrosaika lisääntyisi noin 25 min (Ristinarkuntien pysäkiltä Juvelankadun päättärille on nimellisesti 12 min matka-aika). 
Kasilinja kulkee Itä-Vehmaisten kautta, länsivehmaislaisille linjasta on käytännössä yhtä paljon hyötyä kuin linjoista 70 ja 75. Eli Kangasalantien varrella on palvelua, muttei itse asuinalueen sisällä. Vehmaisista ei hirveästi matkustajia nouse, mutta peruspalvelutaso on joka tapauksessa ylläpidettävä. 

Toinen mahdollinen ratkaisu olisi tietenkin se, että koko päivän olisi Sammonkadulle limitettynä 30 min vuorovälit linjoilla 17, 25 ja 27, lisäksi Sammonkadun suurempaa kysyntää varten jokin 10 min välein kulkeva osapäivälinja Sarvijaakonkadulle asti. Vaikkapa 24 Pyynikintori-Sammonkatu  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

> Toinen mahdollinen ratkaisu olisi tietenkin se, että koko päivän olisi Sammonkadulle limitettynä 30 min vuorovälit linjoilla 17, 25 ja 27, lisäksi Sammonkadun suurempaa kysyntää varten jokin 10 min välein kulkeva osapäivälinja Sarvijaakonkadulle asti. Vaikkapa 24 Pyynikintori-Sammonkatu


No en pidä tätäkään kovin hyvänä ideana. Noi 20 minuutin välit 17:llä ja 25:lla ovat arkisin ihan paikallaan. Sellaistakin mahdollisuutta vois miettiä, että 25 jaettais kahdeksi linjaksi. Näistä toinen kulkis reittiä Sammonkatu - Kaarila. Nyt kun tässä vähän aiemmin ideoitiin 25:n suoristamista Epilän kautta ja jonkun toisen linjan laittamista Kaarilaan, niin tässä vois olla sellainen. Mainittu uusi linja menis 3 X 30 aikataulutuksella, joten autoja näille kahdelle linjalle menis yhteensä 8. Hiljaiseen aikaan 25 vois toki edelleen ajella Kaarilan kautta, eikä tämä uusi linja kulkisi silloin ollenkaan.

----------


## Eppu

Nyt olen (jälleen kerran) pohtinut lännen liikennettä, ja kyhännyt uuden suunnitelman: Linjakartta, Excel-taulukko, jossa mm. myös aikataulutusesimerkkejä.

Linjastohan olisi seuraavanlainen:

7    Sarankulma - Keskustori - Tohloppi - Myllypuro
13  Hermia - Lukonmäki - Keskustori - Tesoma - Haukiluoma
18  Atala - Keskustori - Tesoma - Kalkku
19  Atala - Takahuhti - Keskustori - Lintulampi - Reuharinniemi (korvaa Y35:n)
28  Olkahinen - Keskustori - Epilänkatu - Ikuri - Myllypuro
29  Leinola - Takahuhti - Keskustori - Lielahti - Lamminpää - Tesoma
33  Kaleva - Keskustori - Ikuri (arkisin ruuhka-aikoina)
81  Linja-autoasema - Lamminpää - Vuorentausta - Ylöjärvi, Soppeenmäki

Huomioita: Lamminpään liikenne hoituisi pääasiassa linjoilla 29 ja 81, joilla molemmilla olisi 20-30 minuutin vuorovälit (eli yhdessä 10-15 min). 80, 85 ja 86 ajettaisiin pääasiassa joko suoraan Vaasantietä tai Teivon kautta Mäkkyläntietä. Hiljaisena aikana (eli lähinnä iltaisin ja viikonloppuaamuisin sekä tietysti öisin) linja 81 ei kuitenkaan kulkisi, silloin Vuorentaustan kautta ajettaisiin suurin piirtein kuten nytkin.
Linja 29 voisi juuri ja juuri toimia myös kuudella autolla. Tässä olen ajatellut sen ajettavan 7:llä autolla. Silloin linjan pääte voisi hyvin olla jopa Virontörmänkadun päässä.

Plussia ja miinuksia:
+ Reitit nopeutuvat, ainoa hidas reitti on 7:lla
+ Erinomaiset poikittaiset yhteydet länteen
+ Palvelutason huomattava kasvu

- Liian sekava? (esim. Myllypuronkadulla monta pientä linjaa)
- Kustannusten nousu?

----------


## jtm

Mää pohdin tällästä:
10 pois.
13 Hermia - Lukonmäki - Keskustori
17 Holvasti - Keskustori
22 Annala - Keskustori - Tesoma - Haukiluoma
25 Vehmainen - Janka- Keskustori - Rahola
26 Multisilta - Pyynikintori, voisi ajaa pätkillä.
28 Olkahinen - Keskustori - Ikuri. Myös 20min vuoroväli eli ajettaisiin 7:llä autolla.
30 Etelä-Hervanta - Pyynikintori.

----------


## Razer

Epulle kommenttia ensinnä:

Linjojen 29 ja 13 linjauksesi ovat kuin suoraan omista visioistani!  :Smile:  Itse en kuitenkaan elättelisi noita katkoviivoja mukana laisinkaan.

Linjaa 7 en näe järkevänä ajettavan kuin nykyistä 13:a. Tamrock kaipaa suoraa ja nopeaa yhteyttä. Ikuriin kaavailisin päätettä Haukiluomantien päähän ja siitä Ikurintietä ja Tesomankatua edelleen kenties Sorilaan.

Suosittelen jo varautumaan ennalta myös Kolmenkulman rakentumiseen. Länsi-Tampereen linjastoa kuitenkin remontoidaan kunnolla sitten sen myötä. Myllypuronkatua saisi siten paikattua Kolmenkulman pohjoispäädystä alkavalla linjalla.

Mutta tuo käyttämäsi linjaus 29:lle olisi kyllä kätevän tuntuinen. Mielestäni se toimisi ihan hyvin 20 minuutin vuorovälillä ilman toisen linjan tukea Tohlopinkadulla. Ja kun linja 81 jo ajaa Epilänkatua, niin oikeastaan ihmettelen tuon 28:n tarpeellisuutta...




> + Palvelutason huomattava kasvu
> - Kustannusten nousu?


Itse en ainakaan usko että palvelutasoa saataisiin merkittävästi nousemaan ilman kustannusten kasvua... Että ihan terveeltä vielä kuulostaa  :Very Happy: 


jtm:

Linjan 13 pätkäiseminen Keskustorille ei ole ehkä järkevää. Hermiaan on paljon kysyntää ja näin ollen Länsi-Tampereelta suoran yhteyden ylläpitäminen ensiarvoisen tärkeää. Epun käyttämä linjaus lännessä toimisi huomattavasti tehokkaammin kun asukaspohjaa olisi enemmän ja näin kysyntää Hermian päätä vastaavasti. Samalla voitaisiin tarjota ihan 10 minuutin vuoroväli.

Tästä pääsen myös linjaasi 22. Tiedän että joskus itsekin olin sen kannalla, mutta nyttemmin ymmärrän paremmin Taysin ja Hervannan suuntien vetoavuutta. Suorien yhteyksien järjestäminen vähentää vaihtojen tarvetta ja näin helpottaa kynnystä siirtyä autosta joukkoliikenteen pariin. Annalan suunnalla ei oikein ole mitään massakohdetta.

Linjaa 10 ei pidä kuitenkaan lakkauttaa. Kaupungin joukkoliikenneviranomaisen tehtävänä on tarjota riittävät yhteydet myös heikosti kannattaviin kohteisiin. Kustannuksissa pystytään tulevaisuudessa toivottavasti säästämään käyttämällä 32:n tyyppisiä pikkubusseja.

----------


## Ozzy

Joo kyllä Pispala linjansa tarvitsee, siinä missä muutkin kaupunginosat.

----------


## Razer

> Joo kyllä Pispala linjansa tarvitsee, siinä missä muutkin kaupunginosat.


Tottahan toki, mutta nykyisellään se on pelkkä läpiajoväylä. Muutaman linjan oikaiseminen Lamminpäästä asti Sepänkadulle ei merkittävästi tuntuisi Pispalan palvelutasossa ja edistäisi syrjemmillä lähiöillä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.

----------


## killerpop

> Tottahan toki, mutta nykyisellään se on pelkkä läpiajoväylä. Muutaman linjan oikaiseminen Lamminpäästä asti Sepänkadulle ei merkittävästi tuntuisi Pispalan palvelutasossa ja edistäisi syrjemmillä lähiöillä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.


Taisi kuitenkin edelläoleva kirjoitus puolustaa lähinnä Pispalanharjun liikennettä, ei niinkään Ahjolan tarjontaa. 

Vaan siinäpä haaste mitenkä järkevästi hoitaa liikennettä ylös Harjulle. Sieltä on kyllä kiva lähteä keskustan suuntaan milloin vain, kun busseja tuosta Ahjolan kautta kulkee reilusti ja aikatauluun ei tarvitse katsoa. Alamäkikin on vain plussaa. Mutta kun takas pitäs päästä niin se mäkisyys ei olekaan niin kiva juttu  :Very Happy: 

Minun silmissäni pienkalusto on 12 metristä matalalattiabussia, esim Säfflejä  :Very Happy: 

Harmi kun tuota Pispalanharjua ja Tahmelaa ei oikein voi järkevästi yhdistää miksikään rengaslinjaksi joka illan pimempinä tunteina hoidettaisiin yhdellä autolla "ovelta ovelle". Ei edes näin

----------


## Ozzy

en tiedä nykytilannetta, mutta uskoisin edellenkin tuon #10 yksi funktioista olisi se , että kuljettaa Lastentarhanopettajaopiskelijoita yliopiston päätalolle , jossa sijaitsevat kyseisiin opintoihin kovasti kytkeytyvät Kasvatustieteellisen tiedekunnan tilat- aikoinaan #15 aikataulu oli aina synkassa sen kanssa kun Pyynikillä olivat kieltenopetuksen laitokset. 

Uskoakseni tilanne ei juurikaan ole siitä muuttunut, koska pakolliset kasvatustieteen opinnot on noilla babysittereilläkin . Ja  innokas havainnoitsija varauduhan sinäkin pikku hiljaa kasvatustieteellisen manipulaation kohteeksi joutumiseen koulun merkeissä, joten havainnot jää sultakin vähän vähemmälle elokuun puolenvälin jälkeen...

----------


## Eppu

> Epulle kommenttia ensinnä:
> 
> Linjojen 29 ja 13 linjauksesi ovat kuin suoraan omista visioistani!  Itse en kuitenkaan elättelisi noita katkoviivoja mukana laisinkaan.
> 
> Linjaa 7 en näe järkevänä ajettavan kuin nykyistä 13:a. Tamrock kaipaa suoraa ja nopeaa yhteyttä. Ikuriin kaavailisin päätettä Haukiluomantien päähän ja siitä Ikurintietä ja Tesomankatua edelleen kenties Sorilaan.
> 
> Mutta tuo käyttämäsi linjaus 29:lle olisi kyllä kätevän tuntuinen. Mielestäni se toimisi ihan hyvin 20 minuutin vuorovälillä ilman toisen linjan tukea Tohlopinkadulla. Ja kun linja 81 jo ajaa Epilänkatua, niin oikeastaan ihmettelen tuon 28:n tarpeellisuutta...


Joo, tuo 29 tuntuisi hyvin kätevältä tällaisena. Olisin valmis lohkaisemaan Länsitorin edestä muutaman parkkipaikankin sille kunnon lähtölaituria ja katosta varten. Uskoisin että se vieläpä toimii 2 tunnin kierrosajalla, joskin tiukkaa se tekee.  

Ehdotuksessani linjan 7 rooli olikin ajateltu ensisijaisesti Tohlopin ja Myllypuronkadun apulinjaksi. Kaikkein paras tapa järjestää sellainen ei kuitenkaan ole mainitunkaltainen kiertelevä linja. Ja ehkä 29 voisi jopa yksin riittääkin Tohlopissa. Hankala juttu tässä on kumminkin se, että Myllypuronkadulta löytyy kaksi varsin suuren kysynnän pysäkkiparia, Lintuviidankatu ja Myllypuronkatu, joille täytyisi myös järkätä sopivasti liikennettä. Ehkä tuo 28 tarvitsee arkisin jonkun toisen linjan tuekseen sen takia. Tietysti tuo 19 sopisi sille pariksi myös - vielähän ei ole tiedossa miten tuo Y35 lähtee käyntiin. Ja Kaikkein selkeintä niin Ryydynpohjan ruuhka-ajan suuren kysynnän kuin Sammonkadunkin tarjonnan kannalta olisi tihentää 27:aa 20 min vuorovälille, sehän tässä ketjussa tulikin jo aiemmin esille.

Mielenkiintoista olisi myös kuulla, miten tohloppilaiset suhtautuisivat linjansa suunnanmuutokseen ja siihen, ettei ajoaika keskustaan kovinkaan olennaisesti muutu. Mutta varmasti moni lännessä asuva myös kiittelisi tätä 29:a poikittaisen yhteytensä takia. Ja taatusti matkustus Lielahden ja Tesoman välillä vähintäänkin tuplaantuisi...

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta varmasti moni lännessä asuva myös kiittelisi tätä 29:a poikittaisen yhteytensä takia. Ja taatusti matkustus Lielahden ja Tesoman välillä vähintäänkin tuplaantuisi...


Lisääntyisi varmasti entisestään, jos linja käyttäisi 14:n nykyreittiä Turvesuonkadun kautta. Matka-ajan kannalta reitti on todennäköisesti yhdentekevä, Paasikiventien kautta ajettuna kun on vastassa Taninkadun, Paasikiventie/Lielahdenkadun ja Myllypuronkadun eritasoliittymän liikennevalot, joista kaksi jälkimmäistä näyttävät ehdotetulle 29:n reitille ilman valoetuuksia aika pitkiä punaisia. 14:n reitillä ei vastaavalla osuudella ole kuin yhdet valot, ja nekin Myllypuronkadun eritasoliittymällä, jolla siis se pidempi vihreä on juuri Myllypuronkadulla.

----------


## jtm

28:lle pitäisi saada 20min vuoro väli ja lyhentää kiertoaika 1h30min:sta 1h20min:iin. Eli nykyinen yhden suunnan aika lyhenisi 45min:sta 40:min:iin. 

Myös Teiskontielle pitäisi saada tassemmat ajat välille Koiliskeskus-TAYS. Esim. nyt pysäkillä 5043 meneen tälläin: 17.30, 17.36, 17.37 ja sitten vasta 17.57 kuin samoin 18.30, 18.35, 18.36 ja 18.56.

Pistäkää kommenttia.

----------


## Eppu

> Lisääntyisi varmasti entisestään, jos linja käyttäisi 14:n nykyreittiä Turvesuonkadun kautta.


Oletkos koskaan matkustanut tällä linjalla Lielahdessa? Jos olet, niin varmaan olet myös huomannut että sillä midilahtikollakin ne Turvesuonkadun ja Possijärvenkadun risteykset ovat hitaita ja hankalia ajaa, eikä pelkästään sen takia että linja-autolla siellä on hankala kääntyä. Ja kun Turvesuonkadulta ei juuri ketään ikinä tule kyytiin saatikka jää pois, niin saavutettu hyöty sieltä ajettaessa on olematon. Paljon fiksumpaa on laittaa tämä ehdotettu 29 - jota taatusti ajettaisiin teleillä - kulkemaan suoraan Vaasantien kautta. Tietystikin PARAS soisi sille liikennevaloetuudet Lielahdenkadulla ja Harjuntaustassa. Nopeus ennen kaikkea.

----------


## Eppu

Pieniä uudistuksia tein tuohon luonnokseeni, tähän tapaan. Linjojen itäpäät olisivat siis samanlaisia kuin nytkin, paitsi tuo 81 uutena, 34 Linja-autoasemalle sekä tietysti 28 Olkahisiin saakka.

Aikataulutukset olisivat ruuhkissa:
3:   3 x 30 = 90
13: 12 x 10 = 120
18: 8 x 15 = 120
19: 4 x 30 = 120 (liikennöintiajat kuten ens talvenakin)
28: 4 x 30 = 120
29: 6 tai 7 x 20 = 120 tai 140
81: 3 x 20 = 60

----------


## Eppu

Tänä syksynä aloittanutta uutta linjaa 8 mainostettiin "kolmena linjana yhdessä numerossa". Tästä olen ideoinut linjan jakamisen ihan kolmelle numerolle tähän tapaan.

- Linja 8: Linnainmaa - Keskustori, samoin kuin 8 kulkee nyt iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin. Vuoroväli 60 min.

- Linja 5: Vitonen palautettaisiin arjen ruuhkaliikenteeseen reitille Leinola - Vehmainen - Pyynikintori. Vuoroväli 60 min, liikennöisi siis pelkästään ruuhka-aikaan.

- Linja 36: Atala - Linnainmaa - Vehmainen - Hermia, kauan kaivattu työmatkaliikenteen yhteys koillisesta Hervantaan ja Hermiaan. Samalla korvasi nykyisen kasin reittiosuuden välillä Koilliskeskus - Vehmainen. Liikennöisi arkisin ruuhka-aikaan 30 min välein, päivällä 60 min välein.

----------


## kouvo

8-linja itseasiassa huononsi entisen 7-linjan Ruotulan haaran asukkaiden yhteyksiä, eli vuorotarjonta väheni. 8 tulee jäämään taas yhdeksi liikennelaitoksen epäonnistuneeksi kokeiluksi, joka poistuu 1-2 vuoden sisällä linjakartalta. 

Koiliskeskuksen kautta kulkee n.10 linjaa, pysäkit on siellä kuitenkin sijoitettu kuin haulikolla ampumalla. K-keskuksessa olisikin syytä toteuttaa pienimuotoinen bussiterrminaali, jossa kaikki bussit kulkisivat samojen pysäkkien kautta. Näin saataisiin näppärä vaihtoaseama, joka tarjoaisi itäpuolen asukkaille yhteydet lähes jokapuolelle kaupunkia. Pari ongelmaa terminaalin toteuttamiselle tietysti on. 1)Paras sijoituspaikka on varattu ABC:n kylmäasemalle.
2)Hidastaa jonkin verran linjojen matkaikaa(tosin järkevällä alueen toteutuksella tämä aika jää minimaaliseksi)

Kun 8 lakkautetaan seuraavaksi voisi kokeilla jotain järkevääkin. Eli uusi  poikittaislinja idän asukkaille: Koiliskeskuksen bussiterminaali - Aitolahdentie - kehätietä Hervannan valtaväylälle - Hervantakeskuksen kautta Hermiaan.

----------


## kouvo

1-4: nykyinen reitti (N)

6,7: (N)

9: Koiliskeskus - Aitolahdent. - Sammon vt. - ohitustie - Hervannan vv. - Hepolammink. - Tieteenk. - Opiskelijank. - Insinöörink. - Teekkarink. - Hervannan vv. - Hermiank. - Hervannant. - Hermia

10,12,13: (N)

14: Lielahti - Harjuntausta - Enqvistink. - Lielahdenk. - Possij.katu - (N) - Kokkolank. - Vanha kirkkot. - Korvenk. - Rahola

15: (N) - Jokipohjant. - Kuoppamäent. - Seppälänt. - Muotialant. - Uotilant. - Nekalantie- (N)

16: (N)

17: (N) - Kauppilaisenk. - Vehmaistenk. - Juvelank. - Lyhtyk. - Nevak. - Aukionk. - Juvelank.

18: (N) - Teiskontie - Kissanmaank. - Sudenk. - Ritak. - Teiskontie - (N)

19,20: (N)

21: (N) - Hallilantie - Korkinmäenk. - Kyläkeinunk. - Korkinmäki

22,23: (N)

25-28: (N)

29: (N) - Orimusk. - Holvastink. - Kiveliönk. - Leinola

30,32,39: (N)

Työmatkalinjat Y34,Y35: (N)

Hiljaisen ajan liikenne:

Y1: (N) - Pispalan vt. - Peurank. - Mattilank. - Simolank. - Kaarilank. - Nokiant. - (N)

Y16: (N)

Y17: sama kuin normaali 17

Y18: (N) - Tyvik. - Runkok. - Lehtik. - Ikurintie - Ikuri

Y22: sama kuin normaali 22

Y23: (N) - Ahvenisj.tie - Teekkarink. - Hervannan vv. - Hermiank. - Hervannant. - Hermia

Y26: (N)

Y28: (N)

Y29: nykyisen 16:sta reittiä, kunnes- Kissanmaank. - Takahuhdint. - Ali-Huikkaantie - Lautasenk. - Kuusimäenk. - Irjalanaukio - Irjalank. - Teiskontie - nykyisen 16:sta päättäri

Y30: nykyisen 30:n reittiä, kunnes- Messukylänt. - Messukylänk. - Kirkonmäenk. - Turtolank. - Hepolammink. - Tieteenk. - Opiskelijank. - Insinöörink. - Teekkarink. - Ahvenisj.tie - Arkkitehdink. - Näyttämönk. - Näyttelijänk. - Etelä-Hervanta

----------

